# Tell us 5 bands you can't stand AT ALL !



## 8Fingers (Aug 7, 2009)

I mean if a friend or girlfriend shows up with that band's record you'd never listen and would break it!

1- The Doors 

2- Led Zeppelin 

3- Metallica (hey hey,ho hoes) 

4- Creedence Clearwater Revival ( rolling on my ears )

5- WASP


----------



## troyguitar (Aug 7, 2009)

Behold the Arctopus or whatever they're called... they sound like "Big Bottom" and "Jazz Odyssey" by Spinal Tap on fucking acid but not as good

Meshuggah

Slipknot

I'll leave 4 and 5 for: Most black metal


----------



## mattofvengeance (Aug 7, 2009)

troyguitar said:


> Behold the Arctopus or whatever they're called... they sound like "Big Bottom" and "Jazz Odyssey" by Spinal Tap on fucking acid but not as good
> *
> Meshuggah*
> 
> ...





There's the door.


----------



## 8Fingers (Aug 7, 2009)

troyguitar said:


> Behold the Arctopus or whatever they're called... they sound like "Big Bottom" and "Jazz Odyssey" by Spinal Tap on fucking acid but not as good
> 
> Meshuggah
> 
> ...


 
My friend I can listen to any color metal lol but the doors makes me puke aaaahhhh


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Aug 7, 2009)

I feel I should explain my choices.

Psyopus- It isn't music.

Muse-Most overrated band EVER. Matt Bellamy isn't that good and his voice is fucking annoying. Big deal, you use a Kaoss pad and make some funny noises. Mars Volta were doing it way before they did.

Guns n' Roses- Axl voice ruins it and I don't like classic rock anyway.

Pantera- Awful guitar tone and crap vocalist.

Dream Theater- Try too hard to be 'progressive'. Maybe if they stopped trying to play every single bar in a different time signature and concentrated on playing music, they might be good. Oh, and dump the vocalist.


----------



## synrgy (Aug 7, 2009)

1. Dead Kennedy's. My ex girlfriend loved them. Sorry, I don't fucking get it. Lyrical content alone does not make a band worth listening to, for me.

2. Shitmat. Again, my ex girlfriend. Look, I fucking LOVE drum n bass music, but this super-left-field-experimental-ragga bull shit doesn't do it for me AT ALL.

3. Dashboard Confessional. Thank God, I don't know personally know a single human being who thinks that this is acceptable to listen to.

4. Any band who needs more than 3 words to describe what genre they play in. Especially if one of those 3 words is 'grind', or 'death'. Even more so if one of the words is 'core'.

5. Insert solo female pop 'diva' here. Any of them. From Celine to Mariah to Christina to who-the-fuck-ever -- they all need to drive a very small car into a very large telephone poll and die in a fire. Along with the chicks who try to make me listen to them.


----------



## lucasreis (Aug 7, 2009)

Yeah Yeah Yeahs
The Killers
The Strokes
The White Stripes
A band that I can´t recall the name, but ironically their song has a line that says "can´t stand me now, can´t stand me now" urrrrggghhhh

+ ANY indie shit...

ps: This thread will start some fights, I guess... hehehe


----------



## 8Fingers (Aug 7, 2009)

synrgy said:


> 1. they all need to drive a very small car into a very large telephone poll and die in a fire. Along with the chicks who try to make me listen to them.


 
LOL but first let me do them


----------



## lucasreis (Aug 7, 2009)

8Fingers said:


> I mean if a friend or girlfriend shows up with that band's record you'd never listen and would break it!
> 
> 1- The Doors
> 
> ...



It´s funny that you´ve mentioned Credence. I´m also from Brazil and they´re big here but I also can´t stand them. 

The Doors, never like ´em either... 

But I fucking love Zep and Metallica! hehehe


----------



## 8Fingers (Aug 7, 2009)

lucasreis said:


> ps: This thread will start some fights, I guess... hehehe


 
No fights only laughs ! 



lucasreis said:


> It´s funny that you´ve mentioned Credence. I´m also from Brazil and they´re big here but I also can´t stand them.
> 
> The Doors, never like ´em either...
> 
> But I fucking love Zep and Metallica! hehehe


 
Man I played proud mary so many times,tem sempre alguem falando= toca credence e raul ai mano .
bwahahahahahahahahahahahahaa


----------



## setsuna7 (Aug 7, 2009)

1.Avenged Sevenfooled(fold)BIGTIME SELLOUT!!!
2.Pearl Jam
3.U2
4.All grunge bands
5.Coheed & Cambria


----------



## troyguitar (Aug 7, 2009)

setsuna7 said:


> 5.Coheed & Cambria



I'm pissed that they're the opener for Heaven and Hell this year. Of all the great lesser-known metal bands that would be fantastic for that slot, this is what they came up with? WTF?


----------



## synrgy (Aug 7, 2009)

lucasreis said:


> Yeah Yeah Yeahs
> The Killers
> The Strokes
> The White Stripes



Agreed 100% on all counts. I so DO NOT get the surge of those bands that happened a few years ago. I mean, I certainly get that people shouldn't have wanted to continue listening to Disturbed and Creed and Nickelback and all the other garbage that was all over the top 40 at the time, but really.. These guys just plain suck.. I don't understand how Jack White has convinced the world that he's a musical genius by playing 3 notes per song. I just don't get it.


----------



## Swippity Swappity (Aug 7, 2009)

Brokencyde
Linkin Park

Damn, I can't think of much else. I guess just other crunkcore bands, most of rap... I dunno. I can normally find at least a song I dig for most bands, so this thread is hard for me.


----------



## 8Fingers (Aug 7, 2009)

synrgy said:


> I don't understand how Jack White has convinced the world that he's a musical genius by playing 3 notes per song. I just don't get it.


 
The majority of people are dumb and swallow everything media throw on them.Very simple.



SOD_Nightmare said:


> Brokencyde
> Linkin Park
> 
> Damn, I can't think of much else. I guess just other crunkcore bands, most of rap... I dunno. I can normally find at least a song I dig for most bands, so this thread is hard for me.


 
RAP ?
What's it?
It's not music.


----------



## Fred (Aug 7, 2009)

8Fingers said:


> RAP ?
> What's it?
> It's not music.



Congratulations on reeling out the oldest, most irritatingly overstated and brainless statement in the history of music. Saying stuff like that is no different to believing "heavy metal" to be nothing but the imagery portrayed by Slayer, Slipknot and Mayhem. Or that "electronica" and "hard house" are one and the same.


----------



## 8Fingers (Aug 7, 2009)

Fred said:


> Congratulations on reeling out the oldest, most irritatingly overstated and brainless statement in the history of music. Saying stuff like that is no different to believing "heavy metal" to be nothing but the imagery portrayed by Slayer, Slipknot and Mayhem. Or that "electronica" and "hard house" are one and the same.


 
Thanks still it's not music.


----------



## Triple7 (Aug 7, 2009)

Strapping Young Lad
Gwar
Clutch
Slayer
Attack! Attack! (after hearing them for the first time on here, with that crab walk video)


Even though it is only 5 I have to add Avenged Sevenfold to this list as well, they make me fucking sick!


----------



## hufschmid (Aug 7, 2009)

oasis

red hot chilli peppers

alice cooper

rhapsody ( i have listened to it so much that I cant listen to it anymore )

lady gaga


----------



## 8Fingers (Aug 7, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> lady gaga


----------



## darbdavys (Aug 7, 2009)

1. most black metal. 2chorded stuff ftw. (not all black, but most of it)
2. Lady Gaga (although her vocals are really good actually, but the music sucks donkey's ass hair)
3. ah, screw that, any pop band/singer 
4. all kinds of electro, techno, tck, house and stuff like that. the only good electronic music is ambient and some dnb)
5. Linkin Park, SoaD and stuff like that. eww.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Aug 7, 2009)

The Killers
Yeah Yeah Yeahs
Fallout Boy
All American Rejects
U2


----------



## hufschmid (Aug 7, 2009)

darbdavys said:


> 2. Lady Gaga (although her vocals are really good actually, but the music sucks donkey's ass hair)



I have the feeling that I will introduce techno in a metal forum 



I still have this Ocean Ride song in my head, impossible to make it go 

I did try some heavy mesug in my ears, still ocean drive is still there....


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 7, 2009)

Triple7 said:


> Attack! Attack! (after hearing them for the first time on here, with that crab walk video)



Actually its not Attack! Attack!, its Attack Attack!. Attack! Attack! are a different bunch of noobs.





Mine are:
1. Fall Out Boy
2. The Kooks
3. All Grime music
4. McFly
5. All scene/indie bands to be honest


----------



## toolsound (Aug 7, 2009)

8Fingers said:


> Thanks still it's not music.



Actually, it is: 

mu&#8901;sic&#8194;&#8194;/&#712;myuz&#618;k/ Show Spelled Pronunciation [myoo-zik] noun 1. an art of sound in time that expresses ideas and emotions in significant forms through the elements of rhythm, melody, harmony, and color. 

Musical taste is not a math equation. It is a personal preference. Your taste in music is not a be-all-end-all.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Aug 7, 2009)

1. Attack Attack! (Those guys need to be chokeslammed)
2. Brokencyde (These guys even more!)
3. Tokio Hotel (the worst thing we germans have done since WW2 )
4. The Killers (If I hear that "are we humans?" crap again I'll friggin' kill somebody!!)
5. The Kooks (Most annoying accent ever)


----------



## 8Fingers (Aug 7, 2009)

toolsound said:


> Musical taste is not a math equation. It is a personal preference.


 
Exactly,my ears always told me it's not music so...it's not.


----------



## Varcolac (Aug 7, 2009)

There's nothing that I can't stand, except maybe torture or watching cricket. There are, however, some bands which make me instantly change the channel or hit mute.

Fallout Boy. Don't know why. Don't care. Just don't like them.

Blink 182. Do know why. It's the vocals. And the lyrics. Or the combination of a guy singing through his nasal passages about his desire to sodomize the listener's mother while the guitars just remind me of how much better three-chord songs could be if I was listening to the Ramones.

Dashboard Confessional. It's not candid. It's mundane. It's like somebody set a livejournal to a generic acoustic guitar track.

Morrissey, and anything he's ever had any involvement in. He achieves the impossible by having his head both in the clouds and up his arse.

I haven't actually got a fifth. Only four artists make me want to put my fist through the radio and punch them. Everything else is either good enough to enjoy, bad enough to laugh at, or generic enough not to care.


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Aug 7, 2009)

darbdavys said:


> 4. all kinds of electro, techno, tck, house and stuff like that. the only good electronic music is ambient and some dnb)


Listen to my band, I'm determined to change your mind. Link in sig.


----------



## abysmalrites (Aug 7, 2009)

1. Deathcore bands a la Suicide Silence, Whitechapel, etc. After the Burial is OK.
2. Nu-metal
3. Bands within the surging pop-shit scene
4. Most rap. T-pain is fine as long as there is a boat involved.
5. And probably could sum up the rest with "bands who played at warped tour"


----------



## toolsound (Aug 7, 2009)

8Fingers said:


> Exactly,my ears always told me it's not music so...it's not.



Your ears do not define what music is. They can be helpful in deciding what music you like or do not like though. You obviously do not like rap and that is clearly why you're putting on this little act. That's fine. Other people here do like music outside of what you listen to though and ideally you would be more respectful of their preference.


----------



## caughtinamosh (Aug 7, 2009)

toolsound said:


> Your ears do not define what music is. They can be helpful in deciding what music you like or do not like though. You obviously do not like rap and that is clearly why you're putting on this little act. That's fine. Other people here do like music outside of what you listen to though and ideally you would be more respectful of their preference.


 
Give it a rest. Do you really think that this thread is of a serious nature? 8Fingers is reeling you in. He didn't even have to put any fucking bait on the hook.


----------



## toolsound (Aug 7, 2009)

It just bugs me when people think their music is superior, but I'll stop my arguement here.


----------



## 8Fingers (Aug 7, 2009)

caughtinamosh said:


> Give it a rest. Do you really think that this thread is of a serious nature? 8Fingers is reeling you in. He didn't even have to put any fucking bait on the hook.


 
Yup some people are not funny at all.
I don't know in wich world saying I don't like something is ofensive to other person who likes that something.
Let's all lie in the name of being POLITE.
I couldn't care less if somebody hates all genres I like.
And I never ever said what I like is superior cause I like even Barry Manilow LOL,I said rap isn't music TO ME.
My friend it's fryday night and you're on a guitar forum so learn how to have fun in a crap thread about bands we don't like.
LOL


----------



## BurialWithin (Aug 7, 2009)

caughtinamosh said:


> Give it a rest. Do you really think that this thread is of a serious nature? 8Fingers is reeling you in. He didn't even have to put any fucking bait on the hook.


   for real.

1. PANTERA
2. Korn
3. Toby Keith
4. staind.....oh my god shut up with your depressing music!!!!!!!!
5. slipknot, hatebreed, icp, mushroom head, atreyu (wow), avenged sevenfold,


----------



## -mouse- (Aug 7, 2009)

1. Most death metal and deathcore- Most of it just sounds like people choking on semen and its practically sports. A few bands I give respect to but alot of it is a case of conforming-by-nonconforming
2. Rap groups with their heads continually up their ass
3. Megadeth. Sorry, just don't.
4. Most 80's keyboard driven shit- Duran Duran, The Cars, And all of the one-hit wonders
5. Chick rappers. Ugh.


----------



## Joeywilson (Aug 7, 2009)

1. Kiss
2. Megadeth
3. Judas Preist
4. kreator
5. pretty much all black metal


----------



## 8Fingers (Aug 7, 2009)

Could you guys tell me some black metal bands?
Here we don't use black metal name so I don't know wich bands are.
Thanks


----------



## setsuna7 (Aug 7, 2009)

C'mon guys..No A7X hate??!!!


----------



## op1e (Aug 7, 2009)

Yes, A7X hate
Cookie monster music (sing the hook at least for god's sake)
Chili Peppers
KISS 
KISS


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Aug 7, 2009)

setsuna7 said:


> C'mon guys..No A7X hate??!!!


You hate Coheed and Cambria, so 

Just kidding. Avenged Sevenfold are dickheads but I don't actually hate their music that much. Some songs are crap, but when my drummer drove me home the other week, he put on 'City of Evil' and some stuff was pretty enjoyable.


----------



## StarStormer (Aug 7, 2009)

1. Almost every Rap and R&B song on the radio that uses a VOCODER for its vocals whilst making every possible attempt to rape the English Language
2. Bright Eyes (and pretty much anyone who tries way too hard to sound deep)
3. Fall Out Boy primarily because of Pete 
4. Classic Rock (except Kansas)
5. Rascal Flatts


----------



## setsuna7 (Aug 7, 2009)

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> You hate Coheed and Cambria, so
> 
> Just kidding. Avenged Sevenfold are dickheads but I don't actually hate their music that much. Some songs are crap, but when my drummer drove me home the other week, he put on 'City of Evil' and some stuff was pretty enjoyable.


I used to loved them,first two albums,then they sellout bigtime!!!First off they claim that they will always defend hardcore/punk stuff they originally known,and when bands like COBHC,Unearth,LoG,Shadows Fall,KsE,Atreyu etc etc start to go big boom bang,they start to join the bandwagon.Cashing in the hard work of these bands.So that's why I fuckin' hate them.On City of Evil,they're trying to be GnR/Motley Crue,then, on their self titled,Metallica wannabe....


----------



## JBroll (Aug 7, 2009)

Metallica.

Scar Symmetry - all the parts are there, but they're never built into something even remotely interesting to me. (This is based on their last two albums - Pitch Black Progress and Holographic Universe, I think - where it just seemed like they just couldn't bring the material to life. The lyrics were also not at all interesting, although I didn't spend a week researching the subtleties - then again, basing an album on Michael Talbot's bullshit is not an easy way to interest me.)

Red Hot Chili Peppers - I want to shoot chipmunks at the singer just to see if I can tell their noises apart.

Trance, house, DnB, et cetera - I can't name any bands, because I have too many important things to remember to let that stuff get in the way, but in all fairness most people I know who listen to this stuff just put on an internet radio station and don't pick favorite bands. I've heard more than a little thanks to the roommate and I keep waiting for the interesting stuff to start.

Slayer - if you're going to record the same song over and over for dozens of albums, at least make it a good one.

Jeff


----------



## Arteriorrhexis (Aug 7, 2009)

Slayer.. Over rated as fuck... I do love God Hates Us All though.
Pantera
Limp Bizkit... Just can't stand his voice...
Green Day.. I hate them
Good Charlotte and any band like them


----------



## auxioluck (Aug 7, 2009)

Avenged Sevenfold: Music is about the music, not the fashion.
Nickelback: You are the bane of the music industry.
Green Day: You used to stand for something.
Dashboard Confessional: You are whiny, and it makes me sick.
John Mayer: Get over yourself.

There are so many others...


----------



## troyguitar (Aug 7, 2009)

I actually like The Killers 

They're probably my favorite new band on the radio.


----------



## lucasreis (Aug 7, 2009)

8Fingers said:


> Could you guys tell me some black metal bands?
> Here we don't use black metal name so I don't know wich bands are.
> Thanks



Where are you from in Brazil exactly? In Sao Paulo and the ABC area we use the term Black Metal.


----------



## -mouse- (Aug 7, 2009)

8Fingers said:


> Could you guys tell me some black metal bands?
> Here we don't use black metal name so I don't know wich bands are.
> Thanks



one good one is Celtic Frost


----------



## 8Fingers (Aug 7, 2009)

lucasreis said:


> Where are you from in Brazil exactly? In Sao Paulo and the ABC area we use the term Black Metal.


 
Morumbi.I know the term but I know nobody who uses it.



-mouse- said:


> one good one is Celtic Frost


 
thanks mouse


----------



## JBroll (Aug 7, 2009)

Mouse, Celtic Frost does far too many things to be considered easily in one category.

8Fingers, think Burzum, Emperor, Mayhem, Dark Funeral, very early Behemoth, et cetera.

Jeff


----------



## 8Fingers (Aug 7, 2009)

JBroll said:


> Mouse, Celtic Frost does far too many things to be considered easily in one category.
> 
> 8Fingers, think Burzum, Emperor, Mayhem, Dark Funeral, very early Behemoth, et cetera.
> 
> Jeff


 
Thanks Jeff I'll make a research about those bands.
Please tell me they don't have cookie monster kinda vocals


----------



## JBroll (Aug 7, 2009)

No, they have more high-pitched screams and shrieks, really. I mentioned them not because they're the best bands out there but because they're the usual examples given - I'd check out Abigail Williams for black metal that actually sounds good.

Jeff


----------



## Devour3d (Aug 7, 2009)

Brokencyde
Millionaires
Chiodos
Slipknot
Attack Attack!


----------



## 8Fingers (Aug 7, 2009)

JBroll said:


> No, they have more high-pitched screams and shrieks, really. I mentioned them not because they're the best bands out there but because they're the usual examples given - I'd check out Abigail Williams for black metal that actually sounds good.
> 
> Jeff


 
well everything is better than cookie monster vocals


----------



## -mouse- (Aug 7, 2009)

Just don't listen to the album Cold Lake. Sell out of the century.


----------



## 8Fingers (Aug 7, 2009)

-mouse- said:


> Just don't listen to the album Cold Lake. Sell out of the century.


 
but does it has good songs?
Cause I don't care if they are sell outs or not.


----------



## Despised_0515 (Aug 7, 2009)

Jonas Brothers
Brokencyde
Eyes Set to Kill
Dragonforce
Avenged Sevenfold

fuck 5, here's some more

Silverstein
IWrestledABearOnce
Bring Me The Horizon
My Chemical Romance
NeverShoutNever

and a whole ton more
HATE ALL OF EM


----------



## troyguitar (Aug 7, 2009)

Cold Lake is my favorite album from CF


----------



## 8Fingers (Aug 7, 2009)

troyguitar said:


> Cold Lake is my favorite album from CF


 
Hey troy I have a dc-5 for about 12 years I love it.
Well I love mesa amps.
I have a triaxis and 2.90 too. awesome


----------



## Triple-J (Aug 7, 2009)

All Post Grunge bands (Nickelback Seether etc) cause none of them have a tenth of the talent that any of the original wave of Grunge bands had, plus they all have singers that sound like something from the soundtrack to Team America.

U2: We all have disagreements with each other on this forum (for example I LOVE the YeahYeahYeahs!) but I have a feeling this is going to be the band that we can all agree on and hate as one unified forum (Awwwww ain't that beautiful?!).

Red Hot Chilli Peppers: Just because a band has survived for such a long period of time doesn't make them legends or decent it just makes them lucky.

Green Day: It's not like I hate them but I cannot stand the way how pre-American Idiot they looked like they were going to be dropped and their career was over, but suddenly American Idiot gave them a second wind and brought them a new audience and I hate them for it as there are far more creative bands that never got a chance in the first place. 

Jack White: Everything to with this man is the musical eqivalent of the emperors new clothes, he sounds like something from the Muppet show or Fraggle rock when he sings and his guitar playing is like a teenager fumbling through the blues scale, but what fucks me off the most is how he refuses to buy new guitars/amps/fx because he claims that new gear has "no soul" what a fucking snob!

As for Cold Lake as a hardcore Celtic Frost fan I feel it's reputation has been vastly exaggerated over the years to me it's not the sound of the album that's so bad, it's the fact that such a varied and creative band released such an unimaginative and average hard rock album so if you like 80's hard rock give it a spin but if not don't bother with it.


----------



## Triple7 (Aug 7, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


> Actually its not Attack! Attack!, its Attack Attack!. Attack! Attack! are a different bunch of noobs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh really, damn that's cutting it close. Thanks for the info.


----------



## JBroll (Aug 7, 2009)

8Fingers said:


> well everything is better than cookie monster vocals



In that case, listen to the black metal bands I mentioned first. You'd be surprised at how wrong you can be.

Jeff


----------



## 8Fingers (Aug 7, 2009)

JBroll said:


> In that case, listen to the black metal bands I mentioned first. You'd be surprised at how wrong you can be.
> 
> Jeff


 
hmmmmmmmmmm
NO THANKS


----------



## Variant (Aug 7, 2009)

Wow... some of you got some good mentions (the infamous Brokencyde, Tranny Gaga, etc.), but overall... you all suck at hating. I mean if you listen to metal, shit... even rock, if Megadeth and Pantera is the best you can come up with, you're not trying. There is some truly dreadful stuff out there. You're not digging deep enough.


----------



## 8Fingers (Aug 7, 2009)

hmmmmmmm

MENUDOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
bwahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## troyguitar (Aug 7, 2009)

Variant said:


> Wow... some of you got some good mentions (the infamous Brokencyde, Tranny Gaga, etc.), but overall... you all suck at hating. I mean if you listen to metal, shit... even rock, if Megadeth and Pantera is the best you can come up with, you're not trying. There is some truly dreadful stuff out there. You're not digging deep enough.



I was going for stuff that other people on here like but I think is ridiculously overrated so much that I hate it even if it's not that bad.


----------



## JBroll (Aug 7, 2009)

I can isolate myself from the truly bad stuff enough to have the bands I mentioned as the worst things I had to put up with.

Jeff


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Aug 7, 2009)

1) Tool

2) Opeth

3) Nirvana

4) Death

5) Deftones

6) Whitechapel & All deathcore

7) Fear Factory

8)Iron Maiden

9)Avenged Sevenfold

10)The Haunted

11) The Faceless


----------



## Variant (Aug 7, 2009)

I dunno, I'll agree that Pantera are one of the most overrated bands on the planet (but I can't say they weren't influential to many) but while things like Kid Rock, Cobra Starship, Asher Roth, and Soulja Boy continue to happen, I can't even _*begin*_ to think of the the time I was most annoyed with hearing some 14-year old Dimebag nut run his trap, or having to hear 'Walk' for the ten-thousandth time. 

I mean Scar Symmetry?! Opeth?! What the fuck is wrong with you people? Watch this (again):


----------



## Xaios (Aug 7, 2009)

Funny story. If I'd written this list a few years ago, The White Stripes would have been in spots 1, 2, 3, 4, and 5. Then, something funny happened. They embarked on this strange "cross-Canada tour," and when they said cross-Canada, they really meant cross-Canada. They are, by a far cry, the most high profile band to ever play in the Yukon. They visited towns in every single province and territory in Canada. I can absolutely guarantee that they lost money by coming hear, the venue that they played has 500 seats at most. Not only that, but they put on a free concert right in the middle of town before their scheduled concert in the evening. Apparently it was a great show, too, according to some friends of mine.

Now, I know Jack White is still utterly and completely pretentious. However, bothering to come to a place so far out of the way like this, connect with the community, and not be half-assed about it was very cool. I simply am not able to hate them anymore after that.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Aug 7, 2009)

Variant said:


> I dunno, I'll agree that Pantera are one of the most overrated bands on the planet (but I can't say they weren't influential to many) but while things like Kid Rock, Cobra Starship, Asher Roth, and Soulja Boy continue to happen, I can't even _*begin*_ to think of the the time I was most annoyed with hearing some 14-year old Dimebag nut run his trap, or having to hear 'Walk' for the ten-thousandth time.
> 
> I mean Scar Symmetry?! Opeth?! What the fuck is wrong with you people? Watch this (again):




Yeah..Soulja boy's an idiot...what's Opeth's excuse?


----------



## Xaios (Aug 7, 2009)

Methinks perhaps the fact that you can't stand Opeth would be better understood if you elaborate as to precisely why this is?


----------



## -mouse- (Aug 7, 2009)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> 1) All deathcore
> 
> 2) Opeth
> 
> ...


----------



## Variant (Aug 7, 2009)

^
 Agreed, mouse. There are some certifiably insane people on here.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Aug 7, 2009)

Xaios said:


> Methinks perhaps the fact that you can't stand Opeth would be better understood if you elaborate as to precisely why this is?



Long drawn out boring songs consistently..that pretty much sums it up. I really tried to like them but I just can't stand the music...now Bloodbath on the other hand..THAT'S the way to do it.


----------



## Variant (Aug 7, 2009)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Yeah..Soulja boy's an idiot...what's Opeth's excuse?



Um, Adkerfelt draws from his unique set of influences, and writes great songs around it. Not everyone's gonna like that mix of styles, but I can recognize excellent music in styles I don't necessarily like... perhaps you cannot.


----------



## lefty robb (Aug 7, 2009)

all "gangsta" and "bling" rap from the late 90's and up (I respect all the old skool stuff who actually wrote meaningful stuff, not that they have 22 inch Dubs on there impala)
anything "nu-metal" or that ends in "core"
all pop music
and 99.9% of everything that's played on the radio

plus these guys..


----------



## Variant (Aug 7, 2009)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Long drawn out boring songs consistently..that pretty much sums it up. I really tried to like them but I just can't stand the music...now Bloodbath on the other hand..THAT'S the way to do it.



Dude, concise, quick to the point music isn't enjoyable to everybody. Sometimes it fine, but to me, it often feels rushed and misses the opportunity to dig down into some moving landscapes of feeling.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Aug 7, 2009)

Variant said:


> Um, Adkerfelt draws from his unique set of influences, and writes great songs around it. Not everyone's gonna like that mix of styles, but I can recognize excellent music in styles I don't necessarily like... perhaps you cannot.



I love all sorts of music and can respect a lot of styles even though I don't like it. I'm sure the guy's talented..not disputing that..but to me Opeth is horrible. Kinda like Tool..SHIT forgot to add that.


----------



## TimSE (Aug 7, 2009)

Bring Me The Horizon 
Dragonforce
oasis
dizzy rascal 
Most all Rap / Indie / most pop and everything thats talentless sellout toss made to make money


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Aug 7, 2009)

Variant said:


> Dude, concise, quick to the point music isn't enjoyable to everybody. Sometimes it fine, but to me, it often feels rushed and misses the opportunity to dig down into some moving landscapes of feeling.



Some people make songs that are long as hell and you don't even notice because it's good. With Opeth every second is as painfully boring as the last. I can't get past 2 minutes..let alone 20.

My first list has been altered to reflect the Tool thing. Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## troyguitar (Aug 7, 2009)

lefty robb said:


> (I respect all the old skool stuff who actually wrote meaningful stuff, not that they have 22 inch Dubs on there impala)



Are you knocking lil Troy?



+1 on Tool and Opeth. I get bored to death after the first 90 seconds of a single repetitive riff.


----------



## lucasreis (Aug 7, 2009)

8Fingers said:


> Morumbi.I know the term but I know nobody who uses it.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks mouse



You know the wrong guys, it seems! lol


----------



## Arteriorrhexis (Aug 7, 2009)

TimSE said:


> Dragonforce


----------



## White Cluster (Aug 7, 2009)

Cradle Of Filth

Burzum

all country music except Johnny Cash and Alison Kraus

any music played at "trendy" stores such as Abercrombie and Fitch,Hollister,Gap.etc..(emo-indie garbage)

Trivium


----------



## Petef2007 (Aug 7, 2009)

- bring me the horizon
- avenged sevenfold
- emmure
- brokencyde
- creed

the following 5 still aren't in my good books, but have some vaguely redeeming moments:

- dragonforce (first album is colossal, everything else they've done is a bad parody of it)
- job for a cowboy (the doom ep was good mainly cos it was released at a time when core didn't saturate everything)
- motley crue (bar some stuff on dr feelgood, i just find them incredibly generic)
- slayer (one or two songs are ok, but not an entire discography made up of the same thing)
- slipknot (can respect them in some senses, but their time is long since up if you ask me)


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Aug 7, 2009)

Dragonforce
T-Payne
Anything relating to NWOAHM, except Lamb of God.
The Faceless
Dream Theater fans (the band is alright for me, it's their general fanbase which I find atrociously annoying). The only thing worse is people (especially metalheads)'s general ignorance towards black metal and what it actually is.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Aug 7, 2009)

Petef2007 said:


> - bring me the horizon
> - avenged sevenfold
> - emmure
> - brokencyde
> ...



For this you are rep'd...you keep it gangsta..


----------



## Despised_0515 (Aug 7, 2009)

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> *The Faceless*




*BLASPHEMY!!! BURN THE HERETIC!!! BURN I SAY!!!*


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Aug 7, 2009)

I have to say..I don't get what the big deal is with The Faceless...I actually find them annoying.


----------



## hypermagic (Aug 7, 2009)

Emmure
Bullet for My Valentine
Trivium
Akon/ Robot voiced r/b singers and rappers
Nickelback/Greenday/Theory of a Deadman/Breaking Benjamin/3days Grace/ Papa Roach/Seether... ETC Fucking ETC


----------



## Arteriorrhexis (Aug 7, 2009)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> I have to say..I don't get what the big deal is with The Faceless...I actually find them annoying.



What's your reason for this?


----------



## gatesofcarnage (Aug 7, 2009)

Attack!Attack!
Seether
Staind
Oceano
Suicide Silence(The Cleansing)



DrakkarTyrannis said:


> I have to say..I don't get what the big deal is with The Faceless...I actually find them annoying.


While i personally love them i don't really understand the hype that surrounds them i mean they haven't really done anything that Cynic, Athiest, Necrophagist or any other technical/progressive death metal band hasn't


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Aug 7, 2009)

Arteriorrhexis said:


> What's your reason for this?



They don't do anything special. I've heard much better and the whole "They're so technical" thing is stupid. The songs aren't all that great..I don't need a million notes crammed into a song to make it good. A lot of their stuff is just flat out bad and annoying.

I HATE to say this about ANY kind of metal because it's the rallying cry of idiots bashing metal..but they often just sound like noise and screaming.


----------



## Arteriorrhexis (Aug 7, 2009)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> They don't do anything special. I've heard much better and the whole "They're so technical" thing is stupid. The songs aren't all that great..I don't need a million notes crammed into a song to make it good. A lot of their stuff is just flat out bad and annoying.



Makes sense. Can't judge you for your opinions.

Oh and about the noise and screaming... You've heard their songs Shape Shifters and Akeldama right?


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Aug 7, 2009)

Arteriorrhexis said:


> Makes sense. Can't judge you for your opinions.
> 
> Oh and about the noise and screaming... You've heard their songs Shape Shifters and Akeldama right?



Shapeshifters sounds like it belongs somewhere in the Disney World Haunted Mansion. I can do without. And Akeldama isn't really interesting. I suppose it's closer to being tolerable..but that's not even redeming for them. I'd rather just listen to something else. It sounds like video game music.


----------



## Arteriorrhexis (Aug 7, 2009)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Shapeshifters sounds like it belongs somewhere in the Disney World Haunted Mansion. I can do without. And Akeldama isn't really interesting. I suppose it's closer to being tolerable..but that's not even redeming for them. I'd rather just listen to something else. It sounds like video game music.



There's nothing wrong with video game music


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Aug 7, 2009)

Arteriorrhexis said:


> There's nothing wrong with video game music



There is when it's coming from a supposed death metal band. Give me some Hate Eternal and call it a day. Keep Nintendodeath.


----------



## Harry (Aug 7, 2009)

Greenday
Avenged Sevenfold
Trivium
Brokencyde
Taylor Swift (she's hot, but her music, godawful)


----------



## 8Fingers (Aug 7, 2009)

Do you guys realize how this thread is awesome?
I mean in probably all other guitar forums people would be fighting,some would get banned cause the majority of mods are emo babies but here,nobody is fighting,nobody was rude and we're all being honest to our tastes!
Awesome place and till now awesome members.I'm tired of dumb people in dumb forums.One say hey I like yellow,the other says I like blue,both start fighting and mods come and ban everybody !!!!!
Hey mods I'm not sucking balls cause I still don't know you all but so far this place rocks.
Now let's continue having a really honest thread.


----------



## signalgrey (Aug 7, 2009)

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> I feel I should explain my choices.
> 
> Psyopus- It isn't music.
> 
> ...



muse was out 2 years before Mars Volta. And if you want to maintain your argument you may want to refer to a band that doesnt create inane bullshit and perhaps refer to its substantially more critically acclaimed father, At the drive in. Even then they were just copying fugazi and drive like jehu, they even admit it.

soooo....yeah. In terms of Bellamys playing well that just style preference because i think he actually quite good. Omar is a hack. imho.

also. 
the doors- if he hadnt choked on his own vomit no one would have given two shits.


----------



## kung_fu (Aug 8, 2009)

Wow, this thread is really getting under peoples skin. Two of the only metal bands i care about were slammed on page one and it didn't bother me in the slightest.

As far as bands i "don't stand at all" it's actually pretty hard for me to think about. Pretty much any band who is continuing to push a dead/extinct/dinosaur sound gets my vote. For instance, i'm still a big fan of the old swedish melodeath bands but kids trying to mimic the sound today are only cheapening the music they love so much. Same goes for most metal and extreme metal subgenres. Nothing wrong with incorporating some of your 80's thrash influences into your sound, just keep in mind it's not the 80's anymore. I'm not picking on thrash either, same applies for all genres. Perhaps you missed the birth of whatever genre is nearest and dearest to you, no sweat just start a new one (easier said than done, I know ). Without a more modern/unique approach it'll just come across as corny.


----------



## MFB (Aug 8, 2009)

Job For a Cowboy
Meshuggah
Bring Me The Horizon
Born of Osiris
Suicide Silence (dear SS fans, give up that fucking "Pull The Trigger, Bitch" thing it's fucking pathetic now)


----------



## renzoip (Aug 8, 2009)

1. Hatebreed 
2. Mayhem 
3. Nirvana 
4. Trivium 
5. Whitechapel


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Aug 8, 2009)

Shit..I forgot Nirvana.thanks for reminding me.


----------



## -mouse- (Aug 8, 2009)

i forgot miley cyrus didn't I?


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Aug 8, 2009)

-mouse- said:


> i forgot miley cyrus didn't I?



Silly...Miley Cyrus isn't a band..she's a mobile semen disposal unit.


----------



## -mouse- (Aug 8, 2009)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Silly...Miley Cyrus isn't a band..she's a mobile semen disposal unit.



point taken

still, her music makes me writhe in pain


----------



## metaljohn (Aug 8, 2009)

See You Next Tuesday

Pantera

Tool 

Nirvana

Majority of the "Hard Rock" bands.


----------



## lava (Aug 8, 2009)

- Violent Femmes (Most annoying whiney voice ever!)
- REO Speedwagon (Is that guy trying to sound Irish?)
- G Love (I wish my hand could reach into the speaker and punch him)
- Rolling Stones (Shoot me)
- Billy Squire ("Rock Me Tonite" video. Enough said)

Bonus: Bands that should be killed just for their names alone:
- We Are Scientists (no you fucking AREN'T!!)
- Yeah Yeah Yeahs (hipsterrrraaAAAARGH!!)
- REO Speedwagon (I don't know how it was in the 70's, but today the words speed and wagon don't go together)


----------



## zimbloth (Aug 8, 2009)

Any band that would be featured in a 14 year old's "10 BEST BREAKDOWNS EVER" youtube compilation. Such as 'The Devil Wears Prada'.

As for non-metal, too many to list.


----------



## JBroll (Aug 8, 2009)

Right, I'm as pro-free-market as anyone can get and even *I* think breakdowns should be licensed and regulated.

Jeff


----------



## zimbloth (Aug 8, 2009)

JBroll said:


> Right, I'm as pro-free-market as anyone can get and even *I* think breakdowns should be licensed and regulated.
> 
> Jeff


----------



## signalgrey (Aug 8, 2009)

1- any overrated band that has been shoved down my throat became famous because someone died in it (doors, nirvana im looking at you)

2- celebrity kids and teen cum dumpster recordlabel investments - Avril Lavigne, Ashley simpson, mutant osbourne cherub monster, ryan cabrera etc...

3- People who play shitty college dick lick frat boy music. Id est- Jason Mraz, Dave Matthews...you have done nothing to add to the world you wastes of time.

4- Singers/entertainers who claim to be "artists" and talk incessantly about "my music" and have a team of producers and writers write inane shit usually entitled "pieces of me"....seriously look up how many songs are titles that.

5- when the popular kids in highschool decided to start scenester music groups and flood the world in tsunami like waves of tacky crap. id est- Lady Gaga, Story of the year, Hawthorne Heights, Good Charlotte, any "indie" music that has come out in the past 9 years. 

its seems such a shame to stop at 5 when there is so much to bash.

bonus
6- the "accepted" classics that i personally cannot take another second of. Led Zepplin, Billy Joel, Elton John 90% of the hippy movement, and 95% of the 80's music. 

i remember when mocking the 80's was all anyone ever did....now kids born in the 90's think its the shit....hmm. Boy George was a sea monster. theres no such thing as "neo-new-wave" please kill yourself at your soonest convenience.

thanx

-Citizen


----------



## MFB (Aug 8, 2009)

HEY! You will respect the man that made "Tiny Dancer", "Your Song" and "Can You Feel The Love Tonight" or so help you god!


----------



## signalgrey (Aug 8, 2009)

..meh


----------



## Axel (Aug 8, 2009)

Staind - whiny, stupid and boring
Deftones - whiny and boring
Coldplay - rips off songs and are boring
Limp bizkit - rollin rollin rollin rolling - YEA! take that cookie and shove it up your...
Avril Lavigne - horrible live voice, too much makeup and stupid clothes and stupid songs (her first 2 albums weren't so bad but after that...)


----------



## 8Fingers (Aug 8, 2009)

Axel said:


> Avril Lavigne - horrible live voice, too much makeup and stupid clothes and stupid songs (her first 2 albums weren't so bad but after that...)


 
Does she sings?
I didn't know.
Well I love pinky boobs


----------



## british beef (Aug 8, 2009)

1. Iron Maiden
2. Disturbed
3. System of A down
4. Dragonforce
5. Any other popular metal band that all these kids lap up.


----------



## 8Fingers (Aug 8, 2009)

british beef said:


> 1. Iron Maiden
> 2. Disturbed
> 3. System of A down
> 4. Dragonforce
> 5. Any other popular metal band that all these kids lap up.


 
cool you're the first guy in a guitar forum who says you can't stand iron maiden.
It's the end of the world as we know it bwahahahahahaa 
BTW I hate REM songs so much that I even forgot about their existence !


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 8, 2009)

8Fingers said:


> cool you're the first guy in a guitar forum who says you can't stand iron maiden.
> It's the end of the world as we know it bwahahahahahaa
> BTW I hate REM songs so much that I even forgot about their existence !



I don't like em either


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Aug 8, 2009)

british beef said:


> 1. Iron Maiden
> 2. Disturbed
> 3. System of A down
> 4. Dragonforce
> 5. Any other popular metal band that all these kids lap up.



DAMNIT..I keep forgetting all these bands. I keep trying to wipe them from my memory...my list has been REVISED


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 8, 2009)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> DAMNIT..I keep forgetting all these bands. I keep trying to wipe them from my memory...my list has been REVISED



5 isn't enough


----------



## Excalibur (Aug 8, 2009)

I don't know about any of you guys, but I'm too busy enjoying music to hate any of it.


----------



## rasse (Aug 8, 2009)

brokencyde
songs that use autotune and don't have t-pain
creed
cannibal corpse
tr00 black metal

I actually like some of the bands which have been posted on about half of the posts here. avenged sevenfold's self titled and city of evil are both good albums imo, RHCP is fun to play and listen to when I wanted to listen to something not metal, some mainstream(ish) rappers are good (ludacris, snoop, dre, outkast to an extent) aswell as the not so mainstream ones (jmt, sage francis, alot of finnish rappers). bmth's suicide seasons is imo great and Im going to go see them in october. gosh


----------



## troyguitar (Aug 8, 2009)

I didn't know it was possible to hate Iron Maiden


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Aug 8, 2009)

Fred said:


> Congratulations on reeling out the oldest, most irritatingly overstated and brainless statement in the history of music. Saying stuff like that is no different to believing "heavy metal" to be nothing but the imagery portrayed by Slayer, Slipknot and Mayhem. Or that "electronica" and "hard house" are one and the same.



Yeah, +10000 I was listening to Ludacris last night with my brother - Fucking fantastic rap artist, I thoroughly enjoy his music. OP I'm going to have to put this out there - you come off as a bit of a knob.

The Doors and Led Zeppelin were a big part of the Heavy Metal revolution, I have never heard that other one so I can not comment. Not being able to stand Metallica I can kind of understand, they stopped being Radical about 20 years ago.

My five isn't even a five haha...

I went and collected my 17 year old sister from a school dance tonight and whilst waiting in the foyer I couldn't even hear myself think - the DJ was playing stuff like Basshunter and Ne-Yo at, in my opinion, dangerous volumes. She appeared and we were making our way across the car park when some rugby playing little shit with one of those gay faux-hawks said "nice pony tail, women" (yes, he said womEn, as in plural ) out the window of his friends van - that is the kind of person that music appeals to. Simple music for simple people.

I rest my case.



troyguitar said:


> I didn't know it was possible to hate Iron Maiden



Yeah, er, I dont mean to come off as a Metal Warrior, though I can be at times:

If you hate Iron Maiden, you're an absolute infant...



gatesofcarnage said:


> Attack!Attack!
> Seether
> Staind
> Oceano
> ...



I don't get the hype that surrounds Necrophagist - All of those bands were influenced by Nocturnus and Pestilence etc. I like Necrophagist's music, cause Malmsteen in a tech death band is pretty badass but worshipping the guitar playing too much is always just going to make you look like a tit. Suicmez could rape most of us with his playing - his rhythm playing is original but the lead isn't completely...

I should go and sleep, I'm a grumpy old c**t


----------



## Demiurge (Aug 8, 2009)

I'll sub-categorize:

*The pop music division:*
1. Dave Matthews Band. Enough already. Don't fucking tell me how the musicians are talented blah blah blah. It should a sin to be this dull. 
2. Jack Johnson/Jason Mraz/John Mayer. Could you imagine funneling every iota of supposed talent into making a song that only chicks would find "cute" while the rest of the population thinks that you're a douchebag?
3. Faux Country... um, hell, real country, too. It's the opposite of hip-hop, each artist trying to prove how down to earth they are. Bullshit. I saw a country music magazine cover with Alan Jackson, with a quote about how his music heals people. People shit all over Bono for much less.
4. Children's Rock and Roll. Jonas Bros., etc. It's all a symptom of how kids are too spoiled nowadays. Kids are told that everything they do is great by their parents, and now A&R reps are cruising middle schools like drug dealers or child molesters normally would. Would you want to be out of musical ideas at 22? 
5. Jangle pop. I made up the term for adult contemporary pop rock where the chorus just sound like a wash of high-pitched noise. I've also heard it called "last 5 minutes of Grey's Anatomy" music, which makes sense- when my wife plays her iPod I'll be like, "oh, I remember this song from when I was trying to figure out why you were crying last week while watching TV- did a fictional bad event happen to a fictional person?"
*
The "Imma gettin' banned" division:*
1. Mars Volta. 3 minutes of spazzy music that's kind of cool, followed by 5 minutes of Pro-Tooled post-production effects processing somehow equals the new wave of progressive rock. I don't buy it.
2. Mastodon. It must be some Buddhist concept, being all over the freaking place but taking up no space simultaneously. 
3. Necrophagist. I like Death. Necrophagist likes Death. Did Necrophagist know that Death wrote actual songs? Off kilter riff salad with death metal lyrics that win the "most obvious use of violent actions as metaphors for attempts to stifle one's self-actualization" award just don't cut it. 
4. The -core band of the week. I was kind of hoping that the trend would only last a week itself, but I underestimated Hot Topic's marketing skills. I fear that after all is said and done, having a band name also be a prepositional phrase will be illegal.
4a. The hack polyrhythm band of the week. Usually a -core band that has a couple riffs in a compound meter. All of a sudden, playing 4/4 riffs on my 6-string is appealing again.
5. Nu-metal. It's so dated. It just sounds like a time and a place to me, and I'm sorry, kids, that time was 10 years ago and the place was high school. 

On a positive note, *"backlashes against bands- the backlash itself I cannot stand"* division:
1. Opeth. 83% of Opeth _fans_ seem to only have the last 2 albums and maybe Blackwater Park. How am I supposed to believe that the haters are somehow familiar enough with the material to pass judgment?
2. Nirvana. Not the greatest band ever, but not the worst, either. People say that Nirvana's popularity "killed" metal's popularity. O rly? The so-called Grunge era did real metal a favor by making that god-awful "hair metal" unpopular. As far as Cobain's lack of talent, people are all over the respective dicks of much less talented musicians on a daily basis here. Call off the dogs.
3. Slayer. I would like to hear somebody remix a Slayer song and replace Kerry's solos with jazz/fusion noodling and try to say that it's better. It won't be.
4. U2. Earlier in the thread, someone said that this we could all agree on hating. Nope. I'll even confess that my favorite album of theirs is "Pop."
5. The Beatles. I can't see why some people are so angry that the new Rock Band game is just going to feature their music. What the fuck did they ever do to you? The two best ones are dead, I'll give you that.
6. BONUS! Black metal. Realizing that Mayhem sucks is like kissing your sister. Want an award? Like any genre, a million shit bands, handful of great ones. Unfortunately, Hot Topic will not be able to help you on your journey.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Aug 8, 2009)

Demiurge said:


> I'll sub-categorize:
> 
> *The pop music division:*
> 1. Dave Matthews Band. Enough already. Don't fucking tell me how the musicians are talented blah blah blah. It should a sin to be this dull.
> ...



/thread


----------



## TomParenteau (Aug 8, 2009)

I fuckin' love Iron Maiden!

1. Supertramp

2. REO Speedwagon

3. Lynrd Skynrd

4. The Eagles

5. Pink Floyd


----------



## chips400 (Aug 8, 2009)

devil wears prada.......god

DYING FETUS YUCK

green day hell no 

devil wears prada

devil wears prada


----------



## FortePenance (Aug 8, 2009)

Dying Fetus - they sound like they're bridging the gap between generic death metal and deathcore. Which is kinda like being in between the anus and the toilet bowl.

That's about it, tbh - most of the other stuff which I can't stand has already been mentioned. I actually don't mind shit like the Jonas Brothers, La Roux, whatever. It's not something i'd buy but i'd rather listen to Nick Jonas than Dying Fetus.


----------



## bcboz (Aug 8, 2009)

lady gaga 


she might be shit but you'd still poke her face


----------



## hufschmid (Aug 8, 2009)

bcboz said:


> lady gaga
> 
> 
> she might be shit but you'd still poke her face





actually 

yes


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 8, 2009)

Avenged Sevenfold
Attack Attack!
The White Stripes
The Kaiser Chiefs
The Yeah Yeah Yeahs


----------



## 8Fingers (Aug 8, 2009)

what about this torture=



For real the first time I saw that video I almosty choked.
Man how could something like that be recorded?


----------



## Skylark (Aug 8, 2009)

8Fingers said:


> For real the first time I saw that video I almosty choked.
> Man how could something like that be recorded?


They at least had mushrooms,  and I see somekind of idea.. sorta..

Its not that kinda songs
The charts make me puke, and all the mainstream crap. 
Bands that arent even bands, singers not being singers, but casted industry machinery.


----------



## Triple-J (Aug 8, 2009)

Demiurge said:


> On a positive note, *"backlashes against bands- the backlash itself I cannot stand"* division:
> 1. Opeth. 83% of Opeth _fans_ seem to only have the last 2 albums and maybe Blackwater Park. How am I supposed to believe that the haters are somehow familiar enough with the material to pass judgment?
> 2. Nirvana. Not the greatest band ever, but not the worst, either. People say that Nirvana's popularity "killed" metal's popularity. O rly? The so-called Grunge era did real metal a favor by making that god-awful "hair metal" unpopular. As far as Cobain's lack of talent, people are all over the respective dicks of much less talented musicians on a daily basis here. Call off the dogs.
> 3. Slayer. I would like to hear somebody remix a Slayer song and replace Kerry's solos with jazz/fusion noodling and try to say that it's better. It won't be.
> ...



All in all that was an epic post but for this section I fucking love you man. 

The more I read this thread the more I recognise that some of our choices aren't valid and half of them are down to the bands in particular being hyped by the press or being viewed as part of a scene and nothing to do with the actual quality of the bands music.
If anything reading it makes me want to build a time machine as I'm very curious to see if all the people (including me!) who have posted feel the same way about the bands they mentioned in five years time.

For example a few years back I hated Black Metal and if I'd have posted in a thread similar to this back then I know for a fact that I'd have nominated Black Metal, I thought it was a scene packed full of crazy white supremacists singing about satan and vikings but now I fucking love it. 
I don't like all the bands on the Black Metal scene and some of them are white supremacists and some of them look like total twats and many of them (too many imo!) produce music that sounds like it was recorded on a walkman but the point is that I now like it enough to count myself as a fan of the genre.


----------



## Axel (Aug 8, 2009)

TomPerverteau said:


> I fuckin' love Iron Maiden!
> 
> 1. Supertramp
> 
> ...




 I love Supertramp. How could you?! hahaha I've actually been listening to Crime of the Century quite often lately. It blows my mind that this was done back in '74. The quality, musicianship, songs, and production is so top notch!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 8, 2009)

yeah I love Supertramp too.

and The Eagles 



Axel said:


> The quality, musicianship, songs, and production is so top notch!



you're bloody well right!


----------



## TomParenteau (Aug 8, 2009)

Oh, I forgot all about the White Stripes! I love to hate them just as much as Supertramp.

The sax guy in Supertramp is like a little kid at a birthday party blowing an obnoxious whistle, doing his best to annoy me.


----------



## 8Fingers (Aug 8, 2009)

TomPerverteau said:


> The sax guy in Supertramp is like a little kid at a birthday party blowing an obnoxious whistle, doing his best to annoy me.


 
That's hilarious bwahahahahahahahahahahahaha
He's MY KIND OF LAD......................guy (Supertramp song)


----------



## groph (Aug 8, 2009)

The only shit I can't stand would be some specific songs, not entire bands. Well, there is ONE band that I can't stand nor like no matter how hard I try.

That'd be Suicide Silence. Hate that band far more than Lil Wayne, Brokencyde, etc. Carnifex might be able to be added to the list since they sound 80% identical* to Suicide Silence. Suicide Silence should disband immediately. Their vocals are buttfuck awful, the tone is buttfuck awful, the breakdowns are buttfuck awful, the formulaic patterns of low tremolo picked riffs and pinch harmonics are buttfuck awful, the lyrics aren't brutal at all, their image is buttfuck awful, and they don't take death metal seriously enough. I say this because of some fucking blinkie they had on their Myspace that featured a Carebear with Suicide Silence written below it in some stupid font.


I hate this band more than Captain Hook hates Peter Pan.

Anyway, there are some songs that drive me to kill.

1) Girls Just Wanna Have Fun - Cyndi Lauper
2) Hollaback Girl - Gwen Stefani. I was trying to listen to my new Bloodbath album, Nightmares Made Flesh on some stupid bus trip back in grade 9, but Hollaback Girl was drowning me out. I couldn't turn up due to getting bitched at. I fucking hate this song.
3) Summertime Girls or whatever the fuck, by that boy band 98 Degrees or LFO or whatever. Worst lyrics ever written.
4) Marilyn Manson - Seriously man. You have gotten beyond old, noone gives a fuck, you're not grim, you're not scary, you don't have original music since most of your shit are covers, you just suck.
5) Dave Matthews Band - If you listen to these guys, you're a Crocs wearing douchebag driving a Jeep.**























* This value is based purely on pseudomathematical analysis. I did not listen to either bands' entire discographies due to enjoyment difficulties, nor did I compare each individual frequency in each song by each band to compare how similar they were. Eat me.

** Eat me.


----------



## CapenCyber (Aug 8, 2009)

For me:
1. U2 - The combination of bland, boring, droning songs, a pretentiousness before unknown to mankind by the members(the edge? give me a break... + Boner obv.) and a rabid fan loyalty full of similarly up-their-arses smuggery combines to make an entity, not a band, crafted from pure 100% bollocks.

2. RHCP - BORING.

3. Green Day - See above

4. Black Eyed Peas - Please die.

5. Ted Maul - These cunts kept me up all night at bloodstock last year (for some stupid reason they were camping in the expensive "quiet" area I was in) plus they suck.


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Aug 8, 2009)

We're doing more than 5?

Going back earlier in the thread, I don't like Opeth much either. I honestly tried to like them, I listened to at least five of their songs and I just couldn't get into it. It just bored me... nothing particularly bad about it, just nothing special either. If it was on in a room, I could listen to it but I wouldn't listen to them at home.

I hate almost all 'progressive' stuff. I'll get flamed for this but Periphery, Animals as Leaders... nah. They're amazing players but the stuff they put out really doesn't appeal to me. It's like it's only been written to impress guitarists, and I think music should be made to sound cool. You might think it's hypocritical coming from a Dragonforce fan but at least their vocal lines are really catchy. 

Meshuggah, another one I tried to like. I found it really boring... you have an F#, well done.

Disturbed. I had a friend who really loved them and he used to play the same three songs over and over again. They're just generic, there's nothing special about them at all, they're completely average in every single department. The thing that annoys me the most is how everyone likes them because of this.

Slipknot. My old singer loved Slipknot and he kept trying to get me to listen to them all the time. They're so talentless, half the members aren't even necessary and Corey Taylor is so overrated, it's ridiculous.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 8, 2009)

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> Slipknot. They're so talentless



absolutely not true.

Joey Jordison and Jim Root are ridiculous players, Sid the turntablist isn't half bad either.


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Aug 8, 2009)

Joey Jordison is a pretty decent drummer, I'll take that one back. He played for Korn once, didn't he?

As for the other two, if you provide some evidence to show they are actually talented, I'll be glad to take a look. But otherwise, I stick to my original statement.


----------



## 8Fingers (Aug 8, 2009)

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> Joey Jordison is a pretty decent drummer, I'll take that one back. He played for Korn once, didn't he?


 
A couple of weeks ago I watched Korn dvd,I like some songs BUT I can't stand more than 5 songs at the same time.Boring as hell and that Another Brick On The Wall cover sounded complete out of contest and terrible.I don't hate the band,some songs are cool but NOTHING especial.Just a pop band with 7's tuned down .


----------



## Axel (Aug 8, 2009)

CapenCyber said:


> For me:
> 1. U2 - The combination of bland, boring, droning songs, a pretentiousness before unknown to mankind by the members(the edge? give me a break... + Boner obv.) and a rabid fan loyalty full of similarly up-their-arses smuggery combines to make an entity, not a band, crafted from pure 100% bollocks.
> 
> 2. RHCP - BORING.
> ...



When I heard the Boom boom song after the G.I Joe movie ended I wanted to scream.


----------



## Sang-Drax (Aug 8, 2009)

U2 rox. The Edge is the man as far as delay is concerned.
And so does Dave Matthews Band  . Seriously, that drummer isn't human.


*5. Limp Bizkit*. I can't respect a band that repeats the same vocal line in every other fucking song! "My way on the highway!". Aaarrrgh.

*4. The White Stripes*. I was actually imporessed to see a live gig on youtube where Jack White played an acoustic guitar with a slide. He's not a bad guitarist at all. That, unfortunately, does little to make his band less annoying.

*3. Simple Plan*. I'm not an extreme emo hater - I don't mind MCR or Panic at the Disco (well, some of their stuff, at least), but enough is enough. Most annoying band to step feet on America.

*2. Britney Spears*. I confess, I kinda like "Toxic". However, given the fact that she does not write her own shit, she deserves no credit. What does she do? Well, she sings. And, opposed to 95% of American female solo pop singers, she's horrible. She's not #1 because she at least shows up sometimes without underpants.

*1. 50 Cent and gangsta rappers in general.* It's not just the music, it's the attitude. uke: . The 2nd track on Pain of Salvation's Scarsick album says it all (crappy album, I know, but the lyrics for this one are amazing).


Aside from #1 and #2, I don't really hate these bands, though. Most Brazilian rock bands are so hideous that Simple Plan looks like a Metal God in comparison. Have a listen to this piece of shit, for instance:



And this is just one; probably not even the worst (singer is a douchebag, though).


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Aug 8, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> absolutely not true.
> 
> Joey Jordison and Jim Root are ridiculous players, Sid the turntablist isn't half bad either.



While I do enjoy Slipknot on occasion, Joey Jordison really isn't THAT good of a drummer. He's decent for what he does, and that's it. 

I also prefer Mick to Jim.


----------



## InCasinoOut (Aug 8, 2009)

Avenged Sevenfold
The Human Abstract
Attack Attack!
Dream Theater
After The Burial


----------



## chips400 (Aug 8, 2009)

hahahah


----------



## zackkynapalm (Aug 8, 2009)

1. 99% of deathcore bands
2. Avenged Sevenfold
3. Brokencyde
4. Nickelback
5. Disturbed



zimbloth said:


> Any band that would be featured in a 14 year old's "10 BEST BREAKDOWNS EVER" youtube compilation. Such as 'The Devil Wears Prada'.
> 
> As for non-metal, too many to list.



btbam was in a top 10 breakdowns video once...WHERE IS YOUR GOD NOW? 

yeah, but I completely agree with you. The devil wears prada


----------



## jymellis (Aug 9, 2009)

1. pantera
2. metallics
3.periphery
4.tool
5.rush


----------



## s_k_mullins (Aug 9, 2009)

Rolling Stones
Kiss
Rush
Motley Crue
Hinder


----------



## DDDorian (Aug 9, 2009)

The only band that springs to mind right now is that wothless UK band Bloc Party. They're a cross between Gang Of Four (and not the cool noisy Gang Of For, the wimpy AM-disco Gang Of Four) and Stereotypical Earnest Orphan Boy #865940685. Their singer is so fucking plaintive and forlorn, escpecially considering he's a seven-foot-tall black guy. He sounds like Oliver Twist's emo cousin and it sets my teeth on edge.


----------



## Daemoniac (Aug 9, 2009)

Nickelback.
Brokencyde
Dashboard Confessional
Miley Cyrus
Avenged Sevenfold
The Used
Hatebreed
Britney Spears
Meat Loaf
The Jonas Brothers
Panic At The Disco
Bands with more than 1 breakdown per 15 seconds of song
Napalm Death (it's a love/hate thing)
Soulja Boy
50 Cent
Ja Rule
The Cure
Boy George 
The Backstreet Boys
Hilary Duff
Justin Timberlake
Simple Plan
Plain White T's
Parkway Drive
From Autumn To Ashes
Atreyu
I Killed The Prom Queen
40 Below Summer
Aqua
All the Idol winners
Half-assed electronica acts that use the same 2 notes and same 4/4 doof doof beat for the entire 2 minutes of 'song'.
"Trance" music that consists of the same shithouse, pseudo-trancey 'dreamy' pad/arp repeated again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again with no other semblance of melody or musicality, before adding the drug induced ramblings of the guy who until that point had been half lusting after the microphone cos he's so high on ecstasy and acid, and then turns to half dispensing his now speed-fueled stream of verbal diarrhea over the spattering of badly produced music...


----------



## poopyalligator (Aug 9, 2009)

1. Slipknot-sorry, but i just cant take a band that wears masks has nine members and plays horrible music seriously (sorry slipknot fans)

2. Insane Clown Posse- Not only do they suck and look like douche bags, they probably have the most retarded fan base in the world. Have you seen anybody who addresses his or her self as a jugallo? Pretty much the most stupidest people ever. 

3. Celine Dion- I simply just dont like her music. People love her, and they play her music everywhere. It is like hearing the same damn song every time you here one. 

4.The White stripes- I hear the song seven nation army, and just think to myself, "how could such a horrible band with horrible songs like this have a platinum record". I think their music is just downright not good. The percussion is horrible, and i dont like jacks guitar playing. 

5.The rolling stones- I know some people consider them rock icons. I just hate their music. I think it is an insult to the beatles when they compare them with the rolling stones. The beatles were so far ahead of the rolling stones.


----------



## Yoshi (Aug 9, 2009)

hmmmm

Judas Priest.
A lot of Iron Maiden (some songs are ok, vocals piss me off)
A lot of thrash (Most of it's been done, even back in the 80's a lot of it was just underwhelming. Drums are uninspiring and boring)
Emo
A lot of deathcore (a lot of it sounds the same)
Quite a bit of Death Metal (lets just copy Death and Pestilence etc for the next 10 years yah?)
Power metal 
Metalcore post Unearths inception.
Half of slayers catalogue
Most of Metallicas Catalogue.
The Beatles
Anything with Jack White
Mars Volta
Punk post 1990.
Techno/Dance/House (This is just crap, devoid of anything inspiring or entertaining. Apparently programming music with no effort to learn or play it is now what makes you a musician.
College Rock/Indie alla Jason Mraz that jock fags learn to play to impress their equally musically retarded bimbo friends.
Stuff like Sun O))) or what ever the fuck they're called. It's just Noise...
Derek Bailey
Most rap (there are a few gems, but most of it is drowned out by the mediocrity of its contemporaries)
R&B circa 1990 (electronic pop masquerading as R&B? Surely you jest)


I sense some flames...

*Flame suit on*


----------



## MFB (Aug 9, 2009)

Wow, Yoshi you pretty much can't stand music at all can you?


----------



## Izebecool (Aug 9, 2009)

Haha yeah Im actually curious at what you actually do like yoshi.


----------



## Yoshi (Aug 9, 2009)

Yeah, I've actually started to feel like that lately.

I used to love bands like Atreyu, Parkway etc but over the past 2 or so years I instinctively switch off from it. And a lot of stuff...I'm just finding it hard to find anything that's good now a days. I do have quite a few death metal/deathcore bands etc that I like, don't get me wrong, but a majority of it just turns me off.


----------



## adaman (Aug 9, 2009)

1. The Fall of Troy
2. Protest the Hero
3. The Faceless
4. Mastodon 
5. Whitechapel


----------



## Sang-Drax (Aug 9, 2009)

I forgot to mention CSS (Cansei de Ser Sexy), a Brazilian band with a certain hype in Europe. My God, they're hideous! I've been told their gigs are funny at least.

I don't like any amelodic metal genre either. Grindcore (actually most "cores"), brutal death metal (as opposed to melodeath, I mean), most thrash metal, etc. I don't mind some of them (Sepultura and Meshuggah being two of them), but others annoy me beyond reason, including some of the classics like Kreator and Slayer.


----------



## 8Fingers (Aug 9, 2009)

Sang-Drax said:


> I forgot to mention CSS (Cansei de Ser Sexy), a Brazilian band with a certain hype in Europe. My God, they're hideous! I've been told their gigs are funny at least.
> .


 
Hey Ipanema brother don't you like CSS?
They're awesome !
The best band ever!
We have so many AWESOME brazilian bands like.............. 
I hate brazilian bands,all of them.
The only brazilian music I hear and really love is chorinho.
Abraco ai my friend.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Aug 9, 2009)

8Fingers said:


> Hey Ipanema brother don't you like CSS?
> They're awesome !
> The best band ever!
> We have so many AWESOME brazilian bands like..............
> ...



What about Sepultura or Krisiun?

Do you hate 'Eddie' from tekken also?



8Fingers said:


> Exactly,my ears always told me it's not music so...it's not.



Exactly, and my brain is always telling me "HES A CUNT" so...you are.


----------



## Looneygah1 (Aug 9, 2009)

Attack attack
Brokencyde
Gorguts
H.I.M
Cradle of Filth


----------



## Sang-Drax (Aug 9, 2009)

8Fingers said:


> Hey Ipanema brother don't you like CSS?
> They're awesome !
> The best band ever!
> We have so many AWESOME brazilian bands like..............
> ...



Haha

I do dig some Brazilian bands, most of which are independent, though. I must admit I do like Los Hermanos, though, and I have respect for a few others though I'd never listen to.

As far as traditional folk music goes, I'm with you - I only like chorinho as well .

Btw, 



CrushingAnvil said:


> What about Sepultura or Krisiun?



I guess he was actually refering to our local bands, not the international ones such as these, Angra, and Shaman. We have so few English-singing bands that we usually exclude them when we're talking about Brazilian music. It's as if they were something else.

That said, Sepultura live is (used to be?) absolutely killer even though I'm not into their style


----------



## 8Fingers (Aug 9, 2009)

Sang-Drax said:


> Haha
> 
> I do dig some Brazilian bands, most of which are independent, though. I must admit I do like Los Hermanos, though, and I have respect for a few others though I'd never listen to.
> 
> ...


 
Yup those bands are brazilian but they don't play brazilian MUSIC.
I don't like them at all.
Thanks for the welcome bro yesterday I sold a marshall cab to a guy from there,he came here by bus(6 hours) and returned(+ 6 hours) with that cab.
Now he's tired but...............................happy


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Aug 9, 2009)

I could rattle off hundreds of bands that blow, but instead I'll just stick to 5 "musicians" I can't stand.

1. Douchebag Darrell: Bland, boring guitarist, terrible tone, inability to write music with any scope or progressive element, marketing tool employed to overload guitar stores with badly made merchandise, played a guitar with a southern cross on it, allowed a racist to make white supremacy speeches at his gigs. Disgraceful behaviour, perhaps he died before the "swastika" guitar was finished!

2. Phil Anselmo: absolutely zero talent. Sounds like a phone pervet, taking a shit and having a heart attack simultaneously. Also a racist. Involved in loads of other crap bands who are also completely devoid of any talent.

3. "Sack" Wylde: Bland, lame guitar playing, humongous ego, terrible image. Looks like the whole "fake biker" chic caught on well with him, despite the fact the majority of his fans are 15 year old school kids with BLS patches sewn onto their rucksacks by their mams. Also involved with Ozzy Osbourne's music, a black hole that sucks in inspiration.

4. Slash: Again, bland, lame pentatonic playing (I see a pattern forming!) and a lame image. Who told him the top hat looked cool? Expect more of the same as above, terrible tone, music that could put you into a coma if you listen to more than a few songs.

5. Synester Gates: Before I even get to the fact that he sucks at guitar I will take a minute to lol hard at his stupid pseudonym and emo make up. I remember AX7 being described as "metal". . Ok, moving on, more bland minor pentatonic playing. Fuck yeah! Was there some kind of club for this musical movement that I didn't join and therefore missed out on? This guy is also part of the "sloppy sweep" movement. I lol hearing it on the cd when they pro-tool it up to sound clean, then he plays them live and fucking murders them. "City of evil"? "City of slop" more like


----------



## Hypothermia (Aug 9, 2009)

Dream theater
Dragonforce
Winds of Plague
Bullet for my valentine
August burns red


----------



## -TheWickerMan- (Aug 9, 2009)

in no order

braindrill - the are the perfect example of whats wrong with most modern tech death, all speed and technicality, no sould or good structure/song writing, just a mesh of notes (i love tech death, which is why they bother me so much)

metallica - fucking hate how overrated they are, and with only 3 decent fucking albums

nickleback - no explanation needed

bring me the horizon - whats wrong with deathcore, unlike tech death though deqathcore is completely generic and boring

green day - no explanation needed


----------



## Benjo230 (Aug 9, 2009)

1 - Majority of music played on popular "metal" tv channels such as Kerrang and Scuzz.
2 - Any d'n'b/electronica/trance whatever. Especially when mixed with "rock" i.e. Pendulum *shudder*
3 - Most black/death metal bands.
4 - Anything put on my sisters ipod (Black Eyed Peas, Tinchy Stryder [wtf?!], Dizzee Rascal et al)
5 - Any band that's in the moist teenage girl genre... (by that i do mean band's that 99% of teenage girls are attracted to, the 1% being left for homosexual guys, NOT bands that consist of moist teenage girls)


----------



## MFB (Aug 9, 2009)

adaman said:


> 1. The Fall of Troy
> 2. Protest the Hero
> 3. The Faceless
> 4. Mastodon
> 5. Whitechapel



 

Fall of Troy AND Protest The Hero?


----------



## Demiurge (Aug 9, 2009)

-TheWickerMan- said:


> braindrill - the are the perfect example of whats wrong with most modern tech death, all speed and technicality, no sould or good structure/song writing, just a mesh of notes (i love tech death, which is why they bother me so much)



I thought that they were decent for their genre; however, their MySpace break-up drama was embarrassing and has since made it impossible to take them seriously.


----------



## ryzorzen (Aug 9, 2009)

3oh3
wtfz!


----------



## B36arin (Aug 9, 2009)

1. The Beatles - I respect them for the impact they've had on modern music, but I can't stand their music, and I get in a bad mood whenever I hear it.

2. Creedence Clearwater Revival - No explanation needed.

3. Avenged Sevenfold - No explanation needed either. Plastic band.

4. Nickelback

5. Timbaland


----------



## adaman (Aug 9, 2009)

MFB said:


> Fall of Troy AND Protest The Hero?



Ha Ha yep! I cant stand the whole screaming like a 15 year old girl thing that 
both of these guys are into.


----------



## lucasreis (Aug 9, 2009)

Sang-Drax said:


> Haha
> 
> I do dig some Brazilian bands, most of which are independent, though. I must admit I do like Los Hermanos, though, and I have respect for a few others though I'd never listen to.
> 
> ...



CSS is as international nowadays as Sepultura and Krisiun. CSS sucks big time, but they're hardly local since they're widely known in Europe (especially London) and some parts of the States.



8Fingers said:


> Yup those bands are brazilian but they don't play brazilian MUSIC.
> I don't like them at all.
> Thanks for the welcome bro yesterday I sold a marshall cab to a guy from there,he came here by bus(6 hours) and returned(+ 6 hours) with that cab.
> Now he's tired but...............................happy



If a band is brazilian, and they play music, even if it's sung in english, it is brazilian music, why not? Angra's Holy Land and Sepultura's Roots are full of Brazilian references...

It's like saying that In Flames, Soilwork, Scar Symmetry and other bands aren't swedish music because they sing in english, they play metal, etc.


----------



## 8Fingers (Aug 9, 2009)

If you were born in Paris but your band plays SAMBA,your band doesn't plays french music they play brazilian music.
Well sepultura doesn't play brazilian music at all.
No matter how many brazilian genres angra mix in their songs still angra genre is not brazilian music.It's heavy metal or whatever,wich is not a brazilian genre,mixed with some brazilian genres.
It'd be completely diffrent if angra played chorinho and mixed it with some other countries different genres,then it'd be brazilian music with other countries genres mixed in.
In fact the only PURE brazilian music is indians music.All other genres came from other countries and people turned them into something they wanted.
I said PURE but of course no matter what's Samba's roots cause people modificated them and built it up samba.


----------



## Excalibur (Aug 9, 2009)

Sang-Drax said:


> U2 rox. The Edge is the man as far as delay is concerned.
> And so does Dave Matthews Band  . Seriously, that drummer isn't human.
> 
> 
> ...



That band's not too bad, and the vocalist is kind of cute.


----------



## MFB (Aug 9, 2009)

Holy fucking shit, that CINE shit is awful


----------



## 8Fingers (Aug 9, 2009)

MFB said:


> Holy fucking shit, that CINE shit is awful


 
I'm with you brother,even Iron Man's ears can't stand it


----------



## prplhz (Aug 9, 2009)

wow ^ 

1. after seeing that, CINE
2. Attack Attack!
3. Kanye West
4. 50Cent 
5. Yellowcard

the list goes on so much longer though. there is a lot of bad music out now.


----------



## Abaddon (Aug 10, 2009)

1. Attack Attack and any other "metal" band that gets their hair done at a salon (AX7 Atreyu Bullet for my Valentine etc... ugh )
2. U2 (Bono must be over 80 Courics) 
3. Country... all of it
4. The Axe Hair Crisis Relief girls from those awful commercials
5. O.A.R. - Turn the Car Around


----------



## liamh (Aug 10, 2009)

Bring me the horizon
Suicide silence
You me at six
Anaal narkath
All british indie kid music which try's to sound original and quirky, and where the singer delibarately exaggerates an annoying accent, which makes for absolute, unredeemable gayness.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 10, 2009)

liamh said:


> Anaal narkath.



I'm glad you mean Anaal Narkath and not Anaal Nathrakh 

here's my revised answer: any band who treats their image as more important than their music.


----------



## liamh (Aug 10, 2009)

I knew I had spelt it wrong, consider it as a intentional sign of disrespect


----------



## BrainArt (Aug 10, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> here's my revised answer: any band who's treats their image as more important than their music.



 That pretty much means most of today's music, lol. I agree, though.


My 5:
Metallica (I like some of their music, but it gets boring after one song.)
Attack Attack!
Muse
Jack Johnson
Limp Bizkit (they just plain suck.)

It's hard to narrow it down to 5 bands, because they're are a lot of bands I can't stand.


----------



## 8Fingers (Aug 10, 2009)

IbanezShredderB said:


> That pretty much means most of today's music, lol. I agree, though.
> .


 
Today's music ???
All bands care about their lookings.Metal chains and skulls are the same as emo make-up or hair spray to hair metal bands.Of course some bands have better music than others still even before the very first video looking is important and everybody care about it.Even playing naked is part of a looking.Black guitars to metal is the same as sunburst les pauls to blues.
The problem isn't the bands and their lookings but people becaming fans of this or that band because of their lookings.
Remember FANS keep a band alive so a band wich cares more about its looking than its music is a reflex of their fans.
Blah blah blah


----------



## signalgrey (Aug 10, 2009)

cierto


----------



## Sang-Drax (Aug 10, 2009)

lucasreis said:


> CSS is as international nowadays as Sepultura and Krisiun. CSS sucks big time, but they're hardly local since they're widely known in Europe (especially London) and some parts of the States.



You misunderstood me, bro. When 8Finger referred to Brazilian bands, I said that _he_ was probably excluding the ones with international projection. It was I who brought CSS up, in a different context.





lucasreis said:


> If a band is brazilian, and they play music, even if it's sung in english, it is brazilian music, why not? Angra's Holy Land and Sepultura's Roots are full of Brazilian references...
> 
> It's like saying that In Flames, Soilwork, Scar Symmetry and other bands aren't swedish music because they sing in english, they play metal, etc.



Angra and Sepultura record their albums in other countries and/or with foreign producers. They have completely different standards, different market demands mixing- and technique-wise etc. When I talk about how crappy Brazilian rock in general is, I usually exclude the international ones because of that. It's hard to find common ground between Angra and Cine besides the fact they're both from São Paulo and play music.

In fact, following your reasoning, a Brazilian band that plays Irish traditional music plays Brazilian Music, whilst an American Tom Jobim cover band plays American music. Notty notty. 

***************

I'm so glad you guys hated Cine! 
There are probably worst stuff in here, but these guys are a trend in here. Well, at least in São Paulo. But we do have some equally hideous shit here in Rio, too 


***************

Ooooooh and I totally forgot about Arctic Monkeys!


----------



## Seebu (Aug 10, 2009)

1. Most of Metalcore/deathcore
2. College-rock
3. Groove/djent/whatever bands
For 4. and 5. I choose Pantera and Necrophagist. Both of which I don't hate but just don't see what's so great about them. They are massively overrated bands.


----------



## synrgy (Aug 10, 2009)

Seebu said:


> For 4. and 5. I choose Pantera and Necrophagist. Both of which I don't hate but just don't see what's so great about them. They are massively overrated bands.



In regards to Pantera, it's mostly about the timing. Cowboys From Hell came out in 1990 -- when the charts were topped by 'artists' like Wilson Phillips, Roxette, Sinead O' Connor, Bel Biv Devoe, Madonna, Mariah Carey, Phil Collins, En Vogue, Billy Idol, and Jon Bon Jovi. Some of the closest things to metal on the Billboard at the time were Aerosmith, Nelson, and Motley Crue.


----------



## Seebu (Aug 10, 2009)

Good point, thumbs up to you.


----------



## Triple7 (Aug 10, 2009)

Dream Theatre
Megadeth 
Iron Maiden
Bleeding Through
Bullet For My Valentine


----------



## vontetzianos (Aug 10, 2009)

fall out boy
nickelback
jack johnson
pretty much all gangsta rap and RnB that you hear on the radio
jason mraz


----------



## Hawkevil (Aug 10, 2009)

1. Divine Heresy - The drummer is good but the rest of the band is just so bland...
2. Attack Attack - Just complete douches
3. U2 - Most overated wank stains in the music industry
4. My Chemical Romance - There just so faggoty
5. Any Emo and hardcore


----------



## Kapee (Aug 10, 2009)

1. Slipknot
2. Marilyn Manson
3. Nonpoint
4. 3 Doors Down
5. AC/DC (Because its just overplayed at Finland's one and only Rock/metal-radio)

I could continue this list forever..


----------



## 8Fingers (Aug 10, 2009)

Sang-Drax said:


> You misunderstood me, bro. When 8Finger referred to Brazilian bands, I said that _he_ was probably excluding the ones with international projection. It was I who brought CSS up, in a different context.
> Angra and Sepultura record their albums in other countries and/or with foreign producers. They have completely different standards, different market demands mixing- and technique-wise etc. When I talk about how crappy Brazilian rock in general is, I usually exclude the international ones because of that. It's hard to find common ground between Angra and Cine besides the fact they're both from São Paulo and play music.
> 
> *In fact, following your reasoning, a Brazilian band that plays Irish traditional music plays Brazilian Music, whilst an American Tom Jobim cover band plays American music. Notty notty.*


 
Forgive him Ipabro cause he left his heart in.........San Francisssscooo


----------



## mindsmoothieoby (Aug 11, 2009)

1. Years Since the Storm (Years Since the Storm NEW EVERYTHING !!! on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads) The more listens they get the harder the gods of metal will smite them.
2. Korn/Slipknot/Disturbed
3. Suicide Silence
4. Avenged Sevenfold
5. Coldplay


----------



## Crometeef (Aug 11, 2009)

creed


----------



## 8Fingers (Aug 11, 2009)

Crometeef said:


> creed


 
Incredible short and right in the target bwahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## signalgrey (Aug 11, 2009)

ok wow

Attack Attack

create a new genre

Failcore (tm)

thank you goodnight


----------



## Dwellingers (Aug 11, 2009)

Don not really want to add to this thread - lame to use more time on hating or debating music which dont suite ones personel preference. Doctor Dwellingers ordinates spending time on the can or listining to music you DO like.


----------



## Progmaster X (Aug 11, 2009)

Limp Bizkit
Marilyn Manson
Korn
Kittie
Mudvayne
+ alot more!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Aug 11, 2009)

Excalibur said:


> I don't know about any of you guys, but I'm too busy enjoying music to hate any of it.


 
 +100


----------



## Variant (Aug 11, 2009)

Axel said:


> I love Supertramp. How could you?! hahaha I've actually been listening to Crime of the Century quite often lately. It blows my mind that this was done back in '74. The quality, musicianship, songs, and production is so top notch!



 Those that do not like The 'Tramp are deemed false.


----------



## Korngod (Aug 11, 2009)

1. Avenged 7 Fold - soldout
2. Redhot Chili Peppers - ehhhhh...
3. Greenday - soldout
4. Nickelback - soldout
5. Slipknot - not a fan of the whole mask getup, but aside from that, just cant get into the drums.

and theres plenty more but thats the main ones.


----------



## Metal Ken (Aug 11, 2009)

Post-Chaosphere Meshuggah
Six Feet Under
KISS
Throwdown
Korn


----------



## GH0STrider (Aug 11, 2009)

1. green day (how many times can we write the ame song over and over?)
2. All American Rejects ( In addition to ruining airwaves with shit music the whole band is just a bunch of douchebags).
3. 98% of rap music. ( I hate the fact that spinning a record and rhyming words about hoodrats and bling bling qualifies as music).
4. The white stripes and all the other bands in this trend. (Seriously these guys sound like they just picked up their instruments for the first time yesterday. How the fuck did they get a record deal and become hailed as music saviors?)
5. Every American Idol winner. ( It just shows that America's pop culture really does suck. It blows my mind that these people are actually voted winner.)


----------



## distressed_romeo (Aug 11, 2009)

Otep
Brokencyde
Attack Attack
Avenged Sevenfold
Winds of Plague


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Aug 11, 2009)

I am listening to Manowar right now, seriously, I'm not fishing for laughs - I actually enjoy Manowar, 'Kings Of Metal' is a fantastic album. Anyone who thinks they're awesome taking the piss out of Manowar need some hard metal justice 

Sure I can take 'Priest and 'Maiden a bit more seriously...

Eric Adams does theatre work too, he's done shows of 'The Phantom Of The Opera' on broadway.

I've got to add moar grim h8red to this thread though:

Black Eyed Peas? Obnoxious, hypocritical, naive, blind and they're just a plain bunch of fucktards.

Ne-yo/T-pain/whoever else sounds exactly like the aforementioned: un-musically lazy, every song is the same bunch of robot voiced bullshit with voice box singing and downbeat 2/4 beats.

Disturbed: You get 14-16 year olds listening to them throwing the horns up and headbanging in the most cringe-worthy way possible, perfect example of a band that was okay back in the day when people didn't assume you listened to them because the publics idea of metal these days is so skewered you find yourself reaching for over-sized knives and clevers.

Escape The fate...Hopefully will not escape their horribly claustrophobic ladden fate of being crushed by the earth itself in a freak underwater cave diving incident.

Bring Me The Horizon...Bring Me The Smith & Wesson.

I don't even know the name of the band, It's something to do with heartbreak - but they seriously need a pummelling from Vin Diesel whilst the whole time Mr. Diesel is shouting "I'M IN YOUR FACE, I'M IN YOUR FACE".



distressed_romeo said:


> Otep
> Brokencyde
> Attack Attack
> Avenged Sevenfold
> Winds of Plague



winrar.


----------



## brick (Aug 11, 2009)

oh, gosh, well... pretty much 97% of what's on the radio is crap


----------



## leandroab (Aug 11, 2009)

1- Brazilian radio (toda a merda incluindo funk, pagode, forro, etc)

2- Brokencyde, Attack Attack! and all derivatives

3- Red Hot Chilli Peppers (after californication)

4- Scene bands, emo bands, rap + metal bands

5- Metallica (too many "heys, whoas, yeeahs" after each word spoken, crap mastering and production, boring riffs)


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 11, 2009)

I quite enjoy Otep's first album


----------



## Splees (Aug 11, 2009)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> +100


Indeed. Although this place has put me off metal music completely for a couple years.


I'll add my five. Some that haven't been mentioned too much. Of course there are the obvious Brokencyde and Attack Attack! 
Fizzy Dino Pop - Some kid screaming in his underpants. 
Millionaires - Three drunk sluts
Hollywood Undead - Uhh no all around wtf
Alesana - For fans of Twilight 
Bless The Fall - Meh


Honorable mentions:
Evenescense and other related bands with the typical female lead singer in a corset with black hair. although it's a definite gold record. 

Medical dictionary bands. You know the deep ones. Sure there are a lot of them and some of them are pretty talented but it usually raises a red flag for me. wankfest ahead. 


Basically bands that think they're the shit and showcase it in the wrong way.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 11, 2009)

Metal Ken said:


> Post-Chaosphere Meshuggah



aww... really? 

to each his/her own i suppose. 

at any rate mine would have to be... 

Post-Follow the Leader Korn
Limp Bizkit
Jah Roots (and the plethora of bands that sound just like them)
Nickleback 
Metallica when they did St. Anger


----------



## Arteriorrhexis (Aug 11, 2009)

Splees said:


> Millionaires



God. Damn. I cannot stand them at all.


----------



## MrJack (Aug 11, 2009)

If only there were technology to use all this hate to power households.

1. Green Day
2. My Chemical Romance
3. Brokencyde
4. Cradle Of Filth
5. Nirvana


----------



## SerratedSkies (Aug 11, 2009)

Emmure
Oceano
Winds of Plague
Winds of Plague
A Day to Remember
Bring Me the Horizon
Suicide Silence
Carnifex
Metallica
Lil' Wayne
Winds of Plague
As Blood Runs Black
Whitechapel (Some of it is ok, to say the most)
Trivium (I fucking hate Trivium)
U2 (Bono can fuck off)
Pink Floyd (My vote for worst classic rock band ever)
Otep (Because Opeth is my favorite band, and people get this skanky cunt confused with them all the time if they've heard nothing by the two)
Bury Your Dead
Black My Heart
Winds of Plague

Sorry, that was a little more than 5.

PS - I hate Winds of Plague.



abysmalrites said:


> 4. Most rap. T-pain is fine as long as there is a boat involved.


 

Although I hate T-Pain and all of that radio mainstreem bullshit, that post is 110% win.


----------



## troyguitar (Aug 11, 2009)

Splees said:


> Evenescense and other related bands with the typical female lead singer in a corset with black hair. although it's a definite gold record.





Corsets are great.


----------



## fretninjadave (Aug 11, 2009)

1.The jonas bros if you can even call that music

2.metallica Everything after And Justice for all

3.CREED<---fuck these guys to death especially scott stapp

4.3 doors down. is not far enough away

5.morresey<---the leader of the dusche ELITE


----------



## kung_fu (Aug 11, 2009)

GH0STrider said:


> 5. Every American Idol winner. ( It just shows that America's pop culture really does suck. It blows my mind that these people are actually voted winner.)



I'd also like to add:

Every American Idol runner-up. It seems win or loose, talent or no talent, everybody gets a record deal.


----------



## -mouse- (Aug 11, 2009)

can you feel the haaate tonighttt


----------



## 8Fingers (Aug 11, 2009)

leandroab said:


> 1- Brazilian radio (toda a merda incluindo funk, pagode, forro, etc)
> 
> 2- Brokencyde, Attack Attack! and all derivatives
> 
> ...


 
Yeah neighbour I'm with you except for metal bands cause I started playing because of them.Dio probably was the first record I bought,of course in the 90's I moved from metal to progressive but still I love listening to metal from the 80's.Today's metal = plastic LOL


----------



## Triple-J (Aug 11, 2009)

fretninjadave said:


> 1.The jonas bros if you can even call that music



I'm fucking shocked that there's barely been a mention of these guys.  

If anything it's the Jonas Brothers and the wave of Disneyfied promise ring wearing "rock" bands which seem to be popular right now that are the one true evil in music today and not Deathcore or Emo etc 
This "rock" thing thats going on right now is the musical equivalent of the Hitler youth, fuck them and their "rock" spin-off merchandise and their straight to dvd "rock "movies and their over sanitized parent approved passionless and 100% soulless excuse for music.


----------



## BrainArt (Aug 11, 2009)

mindsmoothieoby said:


> 2. Korn/Slipknot/Disturbed



I understand why you put Slipknot and Disturbed in your list but why Korn?



Progmaster X said:


> Marilyn Manson
> Korn



I love both of these. I don't understand why people don't like Korn.


----------



## signalgrey (Aug 11, 2009)

Triple-J said:


> I'm fucking shocked that there's barely been a mention of these guys.
> 
> If anything it's the Jonas Brothers and the wave of Disneyfied promise ring wearing "rock" bands which seem to be popular right now that are the one true evil in music today and not Deathcore or Emo etc
> This "rock" thing thats going on right now is the musical equivalent of the Hitler youth, fuck them and their "rock" spin-off merchandise and their straight to dvd "rock "movies and their over sanitized parent approved passionless and 100% soulless excuse for music.




i think its because nobody considers them music. which is a good thing.

also i hate Korn too. especially Fieldy (clickety click clickety click) terrible bassist.


----------



## 8Fingers (Aug 11, 2009)

I like some C(K)orn songs but a whole record or concert is really boring.


----------



## Joeywilson (Aug 11, 2009)

signalgrey said:


> i think its because nobody considers them music. which is a good thing.
> 
> also i hate Korn too. especially Fieldy (clickety click clickety click) terrible bassist.



honestly dude, i know im gonna get mega neg-repped for this but what are they doing wrong? I dont like them by any means but i think that they are trying to appeal to kids. yea they're tools and sound/look like douchebags but they send a positive message to their audience.
They arn't cannible corpse and they are not and from what ive heard from my 10-13 year old female cousins do not pitch to that crowd

just my $0.02


also, please someone tell me what sets them apart from the beatles who are for some reason considered the best thing since ever. and im not looking for "well, the beatles were influential and the jonas brothers suck, so yea". 
I'm biased because I really can't stand the beatles

neg-rep away


----------



## 8Fingers (Aug 11, 2009)

I can't stand the beatles too.
I wanna hold you hannnnnd....no thanks.
They had a huge impact in that time but I was being made at that time lol
None of their songs are/were part of my life,I can't stand their tones,lyrics and melodies.
And IMAGINE to me is really annoying.
I really prefer what a wonderful world song over imagine.
John's voice is terrible.
Well but tastes are personal so it doesn't means The Beatles sucks,it means I don't like them.


----------



## JBroll (Aug 11, 2009)

The early pop stuff by the Beatles isn't my cup of tea, but they got screwy, twisted, and awesome with their later albums.

Jeff


----------



## awesomeaustin (Aug 12, 2009)

afi 
my chemical romance
attack attack
avenged sevenfold
dragonforce


----------



## Rashputin (Aug 12, 2009)

damn right Austin. Although I must admit having watched a couple of dragon force clips on youtube for the entertainment factor. Musically though it's pure


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 12, 2009)

Kanye West
Attack Attack!
Enter Shikari
Panic At The Disco
Lostprophets

this is but a small list. there are many more I hate with utter disgust.


----------



## Mattayus (Aug 12, 2009)

1. Razorlight

2. The Hives

3. Led Zepplin (i know, i know, but it's just... I feel like, because i'm a metal head, i have this "duty" to like them, and i'm sorry but I just cannot do it. It's fucking Dad metal man, I hate this new wave of young fans they have too, it's so trendy!)

4. Behold... The Arctopus (DRIVEL!! UTTER DRIVEL!!! SHUTTUP!!! JUST SHUTTUP!!)

5. The Architects. Fuck the pretentious UK scene. Fuckin indie kids listening to shit that heavy like it's always been their thing, what's goin on? Grow a moustache and harden the fuck up.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 12, 2009)

Mattayus said:


> 1. Razorlight
> 
> 2. The Hives
> 
> ...



so much respect for this post!


----------



## awesomeaustin (Aug 13, 2009)

Rashputin said:


> damn right Austin. Although I must admit having watched a couple of dragon force clips on youtube for the entertainment factor. Musically though it's pure



oh yeah, the entertainment value of some of the parodies and such are off the charts


----------



## BrainArt (Aug 13, 2009)

8Fingers said:


> I like some C(K)orn songs but a whole record or concert is really boring.



I don't think so, I listen to several Korn albums in a row and then move on to my live dvd I have of them. Though, I haven't listened to Korn in a while; I've been on a Jag Panzer and Nevermore kick lately.


----------



## Sang-Drax (Aug 13, 2009)

Someone mentioned The Hive. And then there's also The Vines, which is even worse IMO.


----------



## SupaCoolMan2005 (Aug 13, 2009)

8Fingers said:


> I like some C(K)orn songs but a whole record or concert is really boring.



I guess you've never been to a KoRn concert..They are the complete opposite to boring live. Even though i dont listen to them anymore plus they are one of the most interactive bands i know with a crowd other then LoG..And there Stage Presence is amazing so i have no idea what you are talking about.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 13, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> so much respect for this post!



respectable post, indeed. but i still like behold... the arctopus


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 13, 2009)

Sang-Drax said:


> Someone mentioned The Hive. And then there's also The Vines, which is even worse IMO.



oh god yes!

my new favourite band? I think they mean MY NEW FUCKING LEAST FAVOURITE BAND EVER.



also:

Muse.


----------



## trenolds39 (Aug 14, 2009)

I can't think of a legitimate list because I usually never listen to bands I dislike, but here at two.

1. Avenged Sevenfold - they irritate me on multiple levels
2. Whoever that is in the new AT&T Commercial (Mary J. Blige?). I'm lucky I haven't had a brick in hand when that commercial plays. Rage ensues.


----------



## 8Fingers (Aug 14, 2009)

SupaCoolMan2005 said:


> I guess you've never been to a KoRn concert..They are the complete opposite to boring live. Even though i dont listen to them anymore plus they are one of the most interactive bands i know with a crowd other then LoG..And there Stage Presence is amazing so i have no idea what you are talking about.


 
I watched their dvd with that out of place crap pink floyd cover.
Extremelly boring dvd to me.


----------



## Xanithon (Aug 14, 2009)

Attack Attack!
The Jonas Brothers
Fall out Boy
Black Label Society
Brokencyde

Some of this stuff is horrible.
FOB, Jonas and Black Label i just plainly do not enjoy listening to - i don't enjoy BLS' sound either.

Pantera's tone really bugs me.. like REALLY bugs me.


----------



## Bumskull (Aug 14, 2009)

1) Every pop band
2) Every rap band
3) Every death metal /deathcore/harcore/grindcore/metalcore/black metal band
4) Every band with the word "the" in their title
5) (I have to fit everything here) Every blues/j-pop/new romantic/fusion/country/ "hard rock" (not 70's stuff but today's version)/brit pop/ brit rock/ acoustic/ alternative/ acoustic alternative/beatles/rolling stones/Soloist bands

Oh yeah... AND HUGH JACKMAN!


----------



## BrainArt (Aug 14, 2009)

Bumskull said:


> 1) Every pop band
> 2) Every rap band
> 3) Every death metal /deathcore/harcore/grindcore/metalcore/black metal band
> 4) Every band with the word "the" in their title
> ...



So, pretty much you don't listen to music?


----------



## Axel (Aug 14, 2009)

Sang-Drax said:


> Someone mentioned The Hive. And then there's also The Vines, which is even worse IMO.



The Strokes are pretty terrible too... laaaaaast niiiiight...


----------



## 8Fingers (Aug 14, 2009)

IbanezShredderB said:


> So, pretty much you don't listen to music?


 
He only listens to video games themes


----------



## InCasinoOut (Aug 14, 2009)

8Fingers said:


> He only listens to video games themes


 Or super pretentious minimalistic white noise.


----------



## 8Fingers (Aug 14, 2009)

InCasinoOut said:


> Or super pretentious minimalistic white noise.


 
Yes yes when he is tired of video games he keeps watching some out of the air channels with that white screen and................
sssssssssssssshhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## lefty robb (Aug 14, 2009)

ahhh, minimalistic and noise just reminded me of someone i forgot to mention, PHILIP GLASS....fucking r-tard hack.


----------



## Bumskull (Aug 14, 2009)

8Fingers said:


> Yes yes when he is tired of video games he keeps watching some out of the air channels with that white screen and................
> sssssssssssssshhhhhhhhhhhhh



LOL Very funny.

No i only listen to the bands that I like, and the bands that I like I'm obsessed to DEATH with. I just have very high standards. Anyway I know all the songs, albums, band member names, song lengths, and "band biographies" of:

Symphony X 
Dream Theater 
Opeth 
IQ 
Yes 
King Crimson 

Seriously, what I hate I REALLY HATE, and what I love I REALLY LOVE! 

So fine judge me if you want I don't really care. Just don't ever call me a music-hater.


----------



## JBroll (Aug 14, 2009)

Considering how easy it is to place Opeth firmly in progressive death metal, you were far more broad than you needed to be. Not all death metal is Cannibal Corpse...

Jeff


----------



## Bumskull (Aug 14, 2009)

JBroll said:


> Considering how easy it is to place Opeth firmly in progressive death metal, you were far more broad than you needed to be. Not all death metal is Cannibal Corpse...
> 
> Jeff



Yea I know, but it's not the screaming that gets me. I actually do like it, but it's just that my cousin used to live in my neighborhood, and from when I was 6 years old to 10 years he would always bring the same black boom box to my house every time he visited. It had this sort of metal casing and I think he got it signed by Laiho at 1 point. He would always just blast death metal stuff or even black metal for hours on end. Lol he used to call it the "metal box of the beast" that "unleashed the fire of hell with every song". To me it kinda became like 'dad' music, and I know that sounds ridiculous but it's really true. I liked it a little at first, but it got a little annoying to me after a while. The mentality i created around death metal was that the genre was "Harsha's (my cousins)", not mine. I always wanted to create my own musical journey through metal, and I didn't want to follow anyone else's path. Adithya taught me that. Anyway Harsha also showed me stuff (later on when I was about 12) like "Global Metal" after I developed my own taste for Metal. I really didn't like the fact that in almost every country Sam visited, including India, it was basically a lot of death/black metal bands that got their performances into the movie. I remember 1 mention of prog by some guy in an Indian band, and I checked his band out later. They are really good. I wish they had shown that in the video. In any case I wanted something a little more unique and odd and off the beaten path (even for metal). I can proudly say that ever since I was 11 prog has always been an interest that I've grown, cultivated, and cared for myself without anyone else's influence. I'm proud to call prog metal "mine, because even though the music isn't the experiences, memories, and friendships that I've built around the genre certainly are.


----------



## Sang-Drax (Aug 14, 2009)

Axel said:


> The Strokes are pretty terrible too... laaaaaast niiiiight...



They do have some other hideous stuff on the same level as "Last Nite", but I admit I kinda like some of their stuff...


----------



## 8Fingers (Aug 14, 2009)

Sang-Drax said:


> They do have some other hideous stuff on the same level as "Last Nite", but I admit I kinda like some of their stuff...


 
why man whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy ????????????
bwahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Triple7 (Aug 14, 2009)

Yea those "garage rock" bands got really annoying really fast.


----------



## Sang-Drax (Aug 14, 2009)

Bumskull said:


> 1) Every pop band
> 2) Every rap band
> 3) Every death metal /deathcore/harcore/grindcore/metalcore/black metal band
> 4) Every band with the word "the" in their title
> ...



Being so narrow won't lead anywhere, dude. Nor musicwise, neither socialwise. Keep in mind that that the very musicians that you do listen to aren't as limited. Just to mention a less obvious example, there's a Symphony X song out of Twilight in Olympus that is completely ripped off a Seal song (Kiss From A Rose). This fact is admited by Romeo himself, a declared Seal fan.

Ideas must come from somewhere. If you close your doors to different stuff, you just repeat the same things over and over, falling to obsolescence like post-medieval China.

Not to mention that someone who likes 5 bands is a very boring company, to say the least.



8Fingers said:


> why man whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy ????????????
> bwahahahahahahahaha




You see, there are so many truly horrendous bands out there that I happen to find amusing the ones that aren't so bad.


----------



## Triple-J (Aug 14, 2009)

Sang-Drax said:


> They do have some other hideous stuff on the same level as "Last Nite", but I admit I kinda like some of their stuff...



 I'm glad it's not just me that likes The Strokes they are a pretty good band sometimes but like most of the bands in this thread they got lumped into a genre by the media so people automatically hate the band for it.


----------



## Sewe Dae (Aug 14, 2009)

Blink 182
Bullet For My Valentine
Sum 41
Killswitch Engage
Weezer


----------



## Anthony (Aug 14, 2009)

I really don't hate much music, and I'm normally not the guy who hates things because they're not metal enough, but...




I hate this pussy shit. I fucking loathe it. Everything about it sucks. This is music for 13 year old girls. 

Everything about this music is overplayed and cheesy. The gang vocals, the scene vocals, the breakdowns. They take things that used to work well in metal (sans scene vox), and turn them into jokes. 

I hate it so much, I can barely put it in to words. Maybe I'll edit this later when I can collect my thoughts.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 14, 2009)

I'd like to add Megadeth and the Jonas Brothers to my list.


----------



## -mouse- (Aug 14, 2009)

Demiurge said:


> I'll sub-categorize:
> 
> *The pop music division:*
> 1. Dave Matthews Band. Enough already. Don't fucking tell me how the musicians are talented blah blah blah. It should a sin to be this dull.
> ...



thank you


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 14, 2009)

why 83%?

Opeth and Meshuggah have so much material, I find it hard to believe that people that say that they dislike them have given them a fair chance.

+1 on U2 though, The Joshua Tree is a sick album, I would say flawless.

+1 on Black Metal. I also feel this a genre where people don't give the bands a chance, because like Demiurge said, there are a million shit Black Metal bands and handful of great ones. and boy oh boy are the great ones great


----------



## Sang-Drax (Aug 14, 2009)

^ Dimmu Borgir was actually the band that hooked me into metal.  I have a serious kick outta them and Vortex (which only joined later) is an amazing clean singer.

Yeah, even though they're deemed "mainstream" by tr00 black metal fans.


----------



## ilyti (Aug 14, 2009)

I'll limit myself to big and successful bands as I'm sure there are unknown bands of 13-year-olds that are way worse than these guys. But there's not much point in mentioning them.

Pantera (they seemed as full of themselves as their music was full of suck)
AC/DC (awful songs and really annoying to watch)
The Rolling Stones (what did they do that the Beatles had not already done better? They are a rock'n'roll one trick pony and even then, A Hard Day's Night had songs way more rock'n'roll than what they did)
Slayer (do I really have to explain why I don't like them?)
Eric Clapton (the guitar equivalent of a stale and moldy hot dog bun)


----------



## Arctodus (Aug 14, 2009)

I can't tell you 5 just a date

Anything post 1999 music wise is shit. No one relies on actual instrumental playing anymore. Its all digitized and alternated so it sounds better then what they actually play. Its fucking disgusting.

I also understand the means of using 7 and 8 strings but whats with all this newer experimental shit.. I didn't buy an album to listen to 65 minutes of someone just dicking around on a extended guitar.


----------



## troyguitar (Aug 14, 2009)

I would say more like 1993 and even then only the stuff that got radio play was bad. There have always been bands playing great stuff, it just hasn't been on the radio in over 15 years.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 14, 2009)

wait, you think there's been NO good music released in the past 10/16 years?

are you guys living under a rock?


----------



## kung_fu (Aug 14, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> wait, you think there's been NO good music released in the past 10/16 years?
> 
> are you guys living under a rock?



Get off their lawn  

Ya guys, seriously?


----------



## Joeywilson (Aug 14, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> wait, you think there's been NO good music released in the past 10/16 years?
> 
> are you guys living under a rock?



yes, a leather hairspray poodlepuff rock


----------



## Sang-Drax (Aug 14, 2009)

Heh. When you start making speeches such as these, it means you're getting too old 

Most of my favorite albums were released past 1999 - metal and non-metal alike. 

I mean, Opeth, Cynic, Meshuggah, Porcupine Tree, Tool, Soilwork, Scar Symmetry, Dream Theater, Evergrey, Nightwish, Pain of Salvation, Necrophagist; or, if we're looking away from metal, Radiohead, Muse, The Gathering, A Perfect Circle, Sigur Rós, Loreena McKennitt... none of these have released _anything_ that's not complete horseshit in the last 10 - or worse, 16! - years? 

May I ask what do you guys listen to? I suppose you're grunge, hard rock, or, perhaps, power metal afictionados.


----------



## troyguitar (Aug 14, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> wait, you think there's been NO good music released in the past 10/16 years?
> 
> are you guys living under a rock?



None that received major radio airplay.


----------



## Sang-Drax (Aug 14, 2009)

troyguitar said:


> None that received major radio airplay.



Ahhhnn.

Yeah, very true. Well, I never liked radio anyway


----------



## troyguitar (Aug 14, 2009)

AFAIK the 60s/70s/80s all had some good music on the radio. Sure there was plenty of shit too, but they also had the likes of Deep Purple, Black Sabbath, Van Halen, Queen, etc.

Nowadays there is nothing even close to that good on rock/metal radio. What happened?


----------



## Bumskull (Aug 15, 2009)

Sang you couldn't be further fmo the truth. I honestly dislike people who like what they call "everything". You kinow I once meet a guy who hd a rush T Shirt and a tattoo of them on his arm. O told him 2112 was my favorite song, and he had no fuckin idea what I was talkin about! He's never heard any rush album before Snakes and Arros and yet he calls himself a hardcore fan. Ridiculous! When I meet someone who I can tell is very, very passionate about what he likes, the conersation literally goes on for hours. I remember 1 night in Bangalore where me and my friend were discusing modern prog vs todays prog. He is a huge yes and King Crimson fan, much more than me, and we spoke until 3 in the morning. 

It's quality, not quantity. 

And plus I know a lot more bands than I care to name. Although I'm little ashamed to admit it, I also know discography/biography of Avenged Sevenfold, Metallica, Megadeth, Testament, and SOAD. These are the bands that first got me into metal. So watch what you say about diversity pal.


----------



## JBroll (Aug 15, 2009)

Arctodus said:


> I can't tell you 5 just a date
> 
> Anything post 1999 music wise is shit. No one relies on actual instrumental playing anymore. Its all digitized and alternated so it sounds better then what they actually play. Its fucking disgusting.
> 
> I also understand the means of using 7 and 8 strings but whats with all this newer experimental shit.. I didn't buy an album to listen to 65 minutes of someone just dicking around on a extended guitar.



And you think 1999 was when this first became an issue? Go back decades to the drum loops, variable speed playback, the rise of session musicians, and... oh, fuck it, to paraphrase Sneap, anything that was recorded after we invented tape recorders that didn't make a popping noise when the recording head touched down was fucking cheating.

On top of that, sometimes the musicianship isn't the most important thing - sometimes it's the songwriting, sometimes it's letting other instruments sit at the front, sometimes it's blending well with dozens of other instruments, and sometimes it's Leonard Nimoy singing about fucking hobbits. If someone is trying to pass himself off as a virtuoso but records one note at a time, fine - but if the point isn't to be an amazing shredder but to be someone who has a decent guitar track behind him, what the fuck does it matter?

Jeff


----------



## mattofvengeance (Aug 15, 2009)

Arctodus said:


> I can't tell you 5 just a date
> 
> Anything post 1999 music wise is shit. No one relies on actual instrumental playing anymore. Its all digitized and alternated so it sounds better then what they actually play. Its fucking disgusting.
> 
> I also understand the means of using 7 and 8 strings but whats with all this newer experimental shit.. I didn't buy an album to listen to 65 minutes of someone just dicking around on a extended guitar.



Whatever, dude. I've got a friend just like you. You two cynical fools can continue living in the past. There is PLENTY of quality music post 1999.


----------



## JBroll (Aug 15, 2009)

troyguitar said:


> AFAIK the 60s/70s/80s all had some good music on the radio. Sure there was plenty of shit too, but they also had the likes of Deep Purple, Black Sabbath, Van Halen, Queen, etc.
> 
> Nowadays there is nothing even close to that good on rock/metal radio. What happened?



We look back on those bands with the garbage filtered out.

There are plenty of amazing bands around now, but we don't have the filter of time to weed out the really bad stuff. You could make the same argument twenty years ago - Milli Vanilli surely seemed as abysmal as anything we encounter today, but at the same time we had a great deal of development in everything from jazz to death metal - and lose out on a lot of great music. In fact, today's music lovers have incredible advantages ranging from increased availability of recording equipment to widespread distribution through the internet - any of the bands you named would have killed for that! The difference is that we have the garbage of those time periods already thrown out, but we have to do the sifting with today's music just as today's old farts had to do with their time periods. There are still plenty of truly phenomenal bands around today, and we can't let the fact that we have to do our own filtering get in the way of our judgement of today's music.

Jef


----------



## 8Fingers (Aug 15, 2009)

The problem is TODAY 99% of things in the media is crap.
In the 80's and 90's media gave space to crap and good music.
Of course there are really good music today but it's out of the media that's why I don't listen to the radio since 2002.
And in my country ,since 2000 MTV chose dumb 15 teens as a target so everything that was cool don't play anymore.Only crap pop british bands and emobabies.


----------



## Sang-Drax (Aug 15, 2009)

Bumskull said:


> Sang you couldn't be further fmo the truth. I honestly dislike people who like what they call "everything". You kinow I once meet a guy who hd a rush T Shirt and a tattoo of them on his arm. O told him 2112 was my favorite song, and he had no fuckin idea what I was talkin about! He's never heard any rush album before Snakes and Arros and yet he calls himself a hardcore fan. Ridiculous! When I meet someone who I can tell is very, very passionate about what he likes, the conersation literally goes on for hours. I remember 1 night in Bangalore where me and my friend were discusing modern prog vs todays prog. He is a huge yes and King Crimson fan, much more than me, and we spoke until 3 in the morning.
> 
> It's quality, not quantity.
> 
> And plus I know a lot more bands than I care to name. Although I'm little ashamed to admit it, I also know discography/biography of Avenged Sevenfold, Metallica, Megadeth, Testament, and SOAD. These are the bands that first got me into metal. So watch what you say about diversity pal.



Whatever, man. I still think you're missing high quality music out there just because it belongs to a different genre.

To each its own 




8Fingers said:


> The problem is TODAY 99% of things in the media is crap.
> In the 80's and 90's media gave space to crap and good music.
> Of course there are really good music today but it's out of the media that's why I don't listen to the radio since 2002.
> And in my country ,since 2000 MTV chose dumb 15 teens as a target so everything that was cool don't play anymore.Only crap pop british bands and emobabies.



Not to mention that MTV barely plays music anymore.

Btw, what crap pop british bands? I can't remember of anything past Spice Girls


----------



## JBroll (Aug 15, 2009)

8Fingers said:


> The problem is TODAY 99% of things in the media is crap.
> In the 80's and 90's media gave space to crap and good music.
> Of course there are really good music today but it's out of the media that's why I don't listen to the radio since 2002.
> And in my country ,since 2000 MTV chose dumb 15 teens as a target so everything that was cool don't play anymore.Only crap pop british bands and emobabies.





Theodore Sturgeon said:


> 90% of everything is crap.



Jeff


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 15, 2009)

Sang-Drax said:


> Btw, what crap pop british bands? I can't remember of anything past Spice Girls



there's too many to count, but don't you badmouth The Spice Girls


----------



## TomParenteau (Aug 15, 2009)

I believe that every era has or had good music. Sadly, we didn't get to know about much of it.

To say "Anything post-(insert any year here) is crap" is way too general. That is claiming to have heard EVERY band or musician in the world during that time period.


----------



## Sang-Drax (Aug 15, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> there's too many to count, but don't you badmouth The Spice Girls





I hated them back then when they were the new trend, but nowadays I don't think they were that bad. It's just that I don't remember a particularly crappy british pop band. But perhaps I can't always tell if a given pop band is British or American.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 15, 2009)

I was yankin' yer chain man, I actually hate the Spice Girls.

these days all our mainstream stuff is shit indie made by shit rich kids with shit personalities and shit haircuts.


----------



## troyguitar (Aug 15, 2009)

JBroll said:


> We look back on those bands with the garbage filtered out.
> 
> There are plenty of amazing bands around now, but we don't have the filter of time to weed out the really bad stuff. You could make the same argument twenty years ago - Milli Vanilli surely seemed as abysmal as anything we encounter today, but at the same time we had a great deal of development in everything from jazz to death metal - and lose out on a lot of great music. In fact, today's music lovers have incredible advantages ranging from increased availability of recording equipment to widespread distribution through the internet - any of the bands you named would have killed for that! The difference is that we have the garbage of those time periods already thrown out, but we have to do the sifting with today's music just as today's old farts had to do with their time periods. There are still plenty of truly phenomenal bands around today, and we can't let the fact that we have to do our own filtering get in the way of our judgement of today's music.
> 
> Jef



Those bands were all on the radio (and MTV when it came out). That is no longer the case for great bands today. That was the only point. There was no comment about the quality of music in general, just the stuff on the radio. (i.e. the stuff most people supposedly listen to)


----------



## Sang-Drax (Aug 15, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I was yankin' yer chain man, I actually hate the Spice Girls.
> 
> these days all our mainstream stuff is shit indie made by shit rich kids with shit personalities and shit haircuts.



At least they were better than Britney Spears and hip-pop crap.

Is 'The Rapture' British? Now these guys are truly horrid. So far, the worst among the "The X's", IMO. I completely forgot about them.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 15, 2009)

not sure, probably.

amongst my least favourites are:

Elbow
The View
The Kooks
Glas Vegas
Snow Patrol
Maximo Park
Scouting For Girls

the only thing that makes me madder than hearing these bands is seeing adverts on TV claiming they are "album of the decade!" or "album of the century!".

the ignorance just hurts to think about.


----------



## 8Fingers (Aug 15, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> the only thing that makes me madder than hearing these bands is seeing adverts on TV claiming they are "album of the decade!" or "album of the century!".
> 
> the ignorance just hurts to think about.


 
It's not ignorance,it;'s a golden rule about making money =

Give to people what people wants!

Of course I'm talking about dumb people who swallow everything media throws on them.


----------



## liamh (Aug 15, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> ...don't you badmouth The Spice Girls


Sporty Spice


----------



## TomParenteau (Aug 15, 2009)

But what about all the Spice Girls' screaming, shredding guitar leads?


----------



## JBroll (Aug 15, 2009)

troyguitar said:


> Those bands were all on the radio (and MTV when it came out). That is no longer the case for great bands today. That was the only point. There was no comment about the quality of music in general, just the stuff on the radio. (i.e. the stuff most people supposedly listen to)



Commercial radio is also dying a slow, painful death. Led Zeppelin wasn't on cylindrical phonographs like the best bands of the early 20th century, few of the thrash giants made it to 8-track... media like those aren't a good indication of the status of modern music.

Jeff


----------



## liamh (Aug 15, 2009)

TomPerverteau said:


> But what about all the Spice Girls' screaming, shredding guitar leads?


I find it a bit self-indulgent after a while, I mean nasty spice has definately got the technical virtuosity on guitar, but I think she should focus more on note choise in her solo's
And Posh Spice is great at blast beats and double bass pedal, but I think she should do some more groove based rhythm.


----------



## InCasinoOut (Aug 15, 2009)

liamh said:


> I find it a bit self-indulgent after a while, I mean nasty spice has definately got the technical virtuosity on guitar, but I think she should focus more on note choise in her solo's
> And Posh Spice is great at blast beats and double bass pedal, but I think she should do some more groove based rhythm.


 and don't forget Baby Spice's complete wankery on her Warr guitar!


----------



## Sang-Drax (Aug 15, 2009)

No-one can deny Gorey Spice has one of the most power throats in the world of crust-popcore, though.


----------



## -mouse- (Aug 16, 2009)

I want Nasty Spice's B.C rich


----------



## Jzbass25 (Aug 16, 2009)

1. Dragonforce
2. Most Deathmetal or Blackmetal (sorry fans)
3. Lots of Indie Bands
4. You know what lots of contemporary bands
5. Most ganster rap bullshit, oldschool rap wasn't so bad and is tolerable

....6. Yanni, fuck that Frank Zappa wanna be


----------



## Sang-Drax (Aug 16, 2009)

Yanni rox!


----------



## signalgrey (Aug 16, 2009)

he also hits his wife.


----------



## kung_fu (Aug 16, 2009)

signalgrey said:


> he also hits his wife.



If Yanni can't hit his wife then who can? 




















Nobody, unless it's kinky


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 16, 2009)

I get the hype about The Beatles, I really do.

Norwegian Wood is a masterpiece.


----------



## 8Fingers (Aug 16, 2009)

signalgrey said:


> he also hits his wife.


 
well she chose to be his wife.
Wy the hell do you care about his wife?
Are you putting horns on Yanni ?
Are you doing Yanni's wife in the acropole?
bwahahahahahahahahhahhaah


----------



## Progmaster X (Aug 17, 2009)

Since this thread is still going strong, I might as well add 5 more I don't like!

Godsmack
Disturbed
Nikelback
Puddle Of Mudd
Staind


----------



## sol niger 333 (Aug 17, 2009)

Anything when the members wear Rayban wayfarers, pointy shoes, short leather jackets, red jeans and a beany thats not on properly. I already know how you'll sound before you open your stupid mouths so just fuck off. Indy music can just end please. Just because you have a "The" in front of your name doesn't make your music any less contrived and boring


----------



## Dusty201087 (Aug 17, 2009)

1. A7X - but only after CoE. Before CoE I liked them, and CoE did have some good stuff on it. Plus it got me into metal, so I can't really hate them.
2. Almost all pop music in general.
3. The Black Eyed Peas now that they've seemingly decided to stop being talented and start reeling in money.
4. Nirvana. Kurt Cobain sucked as a singer, songwriter, and guitarist. IMO at least.
5. Almost all things by Jimi Hendrix, not because he wasn't a great musician but because I have to listen to everyone freak out about how he was the greatest guitarist who ever lived. He wasn't. He was a mediocre guitarist but a great musician, because there is a difference.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Aug 17, 2009)

After Mayhem last night, I'm throwing Marilyn Manson's name into the discussion. That talentless, boring hack made me wanna claw out my eyeballs. Unfortunately, I rode with a friend who loves him, so I couldn't leave.


----------



## 8Fingers (Aug 17, 2009)

mattofvengeance said:


> After Mayhem last night, I'm throwing Marilyn Manson's name into the discussion. That talentless, boring hack made me wanna claw out my eyeballs. Unfortunately, I rode with a friend who loves him, so I couldn't leave.


 
So you have a friend who likes Manson's music .......................
Open your eyes he's your........ENEMY


----------



## signalgrey (Aug 17, 2009)

I hate the people who listen to soundtracks from musicals

id est: Rent and High School Musical etc...


----------



## Arteriorrhexis (Aug 17, 2009)

Dusty201087 said:


> 5. Almost all things by Jimi Hendrix, not because he wasn't a great musician but because I have to listen to everyone freak out about how he was the greatest guitarist who ever lived. He wasn't. He was a mediocre guitarist but a great musician, because there is a difference.


Wait, you say he wasn't great then he is great? 
But yeah I agree, I think he's really over rated.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Aug 17, 2009)

8Fingers said:


> So you have a friend who likes Manson's music .......................
> Open your eyes he's your........ENEMY



I keep my friends close and my enemies closer


----------



## 8Fingers (Aug 17, 2009)

mattofvengeance said:


> I keep my friends close and my enemies closer


 
Me too but after a while you have to....kill them


----------



## willyman101 (Aug 17, 2009)

Dusty201087 said:


> 5. Almost all things by Jimi Hendrix, not because he wasn't a great musician but because I have to listen to everyone freak out about how he was the greatest guitarist who ever lived. He wasn't. He was a mediocre guitarist but a great musician, because there is a difference.



That's a bit ignorant. People "freak out" about how good he was because there was barely anyone like him around at the time.

1. Brokencyde - for obvious reasons
2. 50 Cent - talentless piece of shit.
3. Panic at the Disco - fags
4. Just any R&B or hip hop in the charts these days
5. Iron Maiden - Bruce Dickinson's voice is so annoying


----------



## 8Fingers (Aug 17, 2009)

willyman101 said:


> That's a bit ignorant. People "freak out" about how good he was because there was barely anyone like him around at the time.


 
There was anybody like him in the MEDIA but I bet there were hundreds guitarists better than him playing in their bedrooms.
Just because there was only him it doesn't makes him a good or bad player.
I don't give a shit about what is in the media this days so I bet at that time I wouldn't give a shit to him too.
When Steve Vai released Passion and warfare everybody was shocked cause he broke all barriers abut guitar playing.
That was a real blast and he wasn't alone there were a lot more players around him.


----------



## Wiz (Aug 17, 2009)

Nickelback
Meshuggah
Burzum
Trivium
Anything emo.


----------



## willyman101 (Aug 17, 2009)

8Fingers said:


> There was anybody like him in the MEDIA but I bet there were hundreds guitarists better than him playing in their bedrooms.
> Just because there was only him it doesn't makes him a good or bad player.
> I don't give a shit about what is in the media this days so I bet at that time I wouldn't give a shit to him too.
> When Steve Vai released Passion and warfare everybody was shocked cause he broke all barriers abut guitar playing.
> That was a real blast and he wasn't alone there were a lot more players around him.



It doesn't make him overrated because there might have been a few guitarists doing something vaguely similar at about the same time in their bedrooms. They could have done what he did, he probably worked harder for it. And without him most music you listen to might not be the same.


----------



## Variant (Aug 17, 2009)

I still think some of you guys are nuts.  I can't even _*begin*_ to harsh on... well, Trivium... or even (sigh) Nickelback where there is shit that looks like this:


----------



## Wiz (Aug 17, 2009)

Variant said:


> I still think some of you guys are nuts.  I can't even _*begin*_ to harsh on... well, Trivium... or even (sigh) Nickelback where there is shit that looks like this:



Haha. I think we're just limiting ourselves to our own genres for now, we want to purge the heathens from among us.


----------



## JohnIce (Aug 17, 2009)

As silly as the Hendrix debate is, I just want to say he was an innovator and innovators are always in another league than their followers and refiners. I don't listen to Jimi more than maybe once or twice a year but he changed everything. Also, people forget that he was active for only 3 years, he was 27 when he died, most of the guitarists who are claimed as great today have had long carreers and played for longer than Jimi's entire lifespan. And the technological development of the electric guitar/amps/FX hadn't gone very far back then. It's unfair to compare.

Bands I can't stand: The entire wave of recycled, materialism-worshipping hip hop, not just because the music is completely void of any talent or musical ambition, but because it promotes things that are just downright immoral to me. It advertises materialism, conceit and not giving a fuck about any of the global issues that are a direct result of that meterialism, conceit and lack of care for global issues. Whenever I see 50 Cent I feel like stabbing him. Just recently my sister saw him at a festival and he was on way past his given concert time just cause he could pay the fine for doing so, cause he was so rich. The festival arrangers doesn't want the goddamn fine you narrowminded asshole, it's there to prevent people from ruining for the bands who'll be playing after you.

Just typing this gets me furious...


----------



## Joeywilson (Aug 17, 2009)

JohnIce said:


> Just recently my sister saw him at a festival and he was on way past his given concert time just cause he could pay the fine for doing so, cause he was so rich. The festival arrangers doesn't want the goddamn fine you narrowminded asshole, it's there to prevent people from ruining for the bands who'll be playing after you.



thats such a dick move. I think that there is a lot of talent in the underground hip-hop scene but people like "fiddy" give the genre such a bad name. the only person dumber then 50 cent is the guy who shot him 9 times and couldn't kill him .


----------



## signalgrey (Aug 17, 2009)

misogynistic , materialist, ignorance inducing shit.

there is some talent but for the most part its tacky crap.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 17, 2009)

Meshuggah
Opeth
Textures
Scar Symmetry
Sikth

[/joke]


----------



## -mouse- (Aug 17, 2009)

Progmaster X said:


> Since this thread is still going strong, I might as well add 5 more I don't like!
> 
> Godsmack
> Disturbed
> ...



+1... This "hard rock" shit is getting old... It doesn't help that half of them sound like they want to be in Pearl Jam or STP... :/


----------



## JohnIce (Aug 17, 2009)

signalgrey said:


> misogynistic , materialist, ignorance inducing shit.
> 
> there is some talent but for the most part its tacky crap.


 
Exactly. In a time where the planet is in the most blatant need to be reevaluated and get rid of such caveman morals, they're doing the most to endorse it. Materialism among young people is only growing, because they think that owning 5 Hummers is something to aim for. These people should be despised and preferrably put in jail, not featured on youth-oriented TV.


----------



## -mouse- (Aug 17, 2009)

JohnIce said:


> Exactly. In a time where the planet is in the most blatant need to be reevaluated and get rid of such caveman morals, they're doing the most to endorse it. Materialism among young people is only growing, because they think that owning 5 Hummers is something to aim for. These people should be despised and preferrably put in jail, not featured on youth-oriented TV.



^America's biggest problem.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 17, 2009)

-mouse- said:


> *one of* The world's biggest problems.



fixed.


----------



## JohnIce (Aug 17, 2009)

America's biggest problem is that they can practice their materialism on the expense of the entire world, but think it's just an American problem.


----------



## troyguitar (Aug 17, 2009)

That problem is going away. Massive unemployment, much less credit being issued, and all of the other economic problems = bye bye consumerism/materialism for most folks.


----------



## TheMasterplan (Aug 18, 2009)

In before this shit gets locked up.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 18, 2009)

never understood the in before the lock thing, I know what it means I just don't get why people do it


----------



## kellestyne (Aug 18, 2009)

I can't stand "Yeah Yeah Yeah's" or whatever, are annoying, it's like Metric except I want to kill myself. 

Also "Metallica" What happened there? used to be alright, now overrated and liked by all the poser "metal" kids. 

"AC/DC" I know people are gonna hate on that, but hear me out, angus good Blues solos, but to play the same chord progression in every song, not cool.

"King Diamond" Yes we get it, you "fathered" black metal, but you look like a joke, and the vocals are unfitting

Finaly the band "Nirvana" most overrated band of all time, and Cobain isn't worth his "guitar hero" status.


----------



## 8Fingers (Aug 18, 2009)

If Cobain had pinky boobs I could stand him,the same way I stand(love) Avril lol


----------



## JohnIce (Aug 18, 2009)

8Fingers said:


> If Cobain had pinky boobs I could stand him,the same way I stand(love) Avril lol


 
I think her first two records are actually pretty good, by that I mean rather creative and lyrically profound for a mass-marketed pop act appealing to pre-teen girls. Some songs even have a cool chord change or two.

However, "The Best Damn Thing" (with the Girlfriend song etc), is... I mean it's so bad I get speechless. There are hardly more than 2 chord progressions on the entire album (you already know which ones, trust me), the lyrics are so immature that I feel like stabbing myself just for distraction, and worst of all it's such a waste of a potential talent. She really has become the kind of person she'd rebel against when she started out.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Aug 18, 2009)

I just wanna come up to her and be like..

You have allowed this Dark Lord to twist your mind until now... until now you have become the very thing you swore to destroy. You were the Chosen One! It was said you would destroy the Sith, not join them! Bring balance to the Force, not leave it in darkness!


----------



## Daemoniac (Aug 18, 2009)

8Fingers said:


> If Cobain had pinky boobs I could stand him,the same way I stand(love) Avril lol



If Cobain were still alive to see just how corporate his very name has become he'd, well, blow his brains out with a shotgun I imagine...





























... or _Courtney_ could do it for him...


----------



## TheMasterplan (Aug 18, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> never understood the in before the lock thing, I know what it means I just don't get why people do it



Heh. It's just like if you see something that you think is going to completely derail the thread; such as going really off topic or finding two members going toe to toe amidst the sea of other posts - it's only a matter of time before a mod wakes up and does something about it before it gets out of hand. More of an "I told you so" if anything. 

I talk from experience seeing as how no matter how good my intentions are about 80% of my topics get locked in the end. 

In this particular case it was going off of the topic of music and on topics political/international/whatever. Depends on how far people take it though because sometimes it lives and dies in the same breath as seems to be the case here.


----------



## Triple-J (Aug 18, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> If Cobain were still alive to see just how corporate his very name has become he'd, well, blow his brains out with a shotgun I imagine...



 Kurt was a smart guy but surely he must have realized that his suicide would have led to him becoming an action figure and an endless array of products which have fuck all to do with what made him great in the first place that is part of why I'm not totally convinced his death was a suicide. 
Kurt had a lot of pressure on him he went from being part of an average punk band that was releasing a record (which their own label admit they didn't have much hope for) to knocking Michael Jackson off the no 1 spot and suddenly being viewed as the "voice of a generation" 
To me just thinking about that level of success is mind blowing and it fucks me off that people forget that and don't see things in perspective anymore. 

If anything this thread has been a great read but the one thing that disappoints me is the use of the word "overrated" especially when it comes to dead artists, it's not their fault that the press have made them into something they never were in the wake of their death. 
I just wish people would have some fucking sense and see past the media bullshit because those who believe band X are overrated due to media hype are just as stupid and ultimately no better than those who are conned by the media into believing that the same band are the saviours of music.


----------



## 8Fingers (Aug 18, 2009)

Triple-J said:


> If anything this thread has been a great read


 
Thread is cool but what is really cool here is MEMBERS.
In any other guitar forum people would start argueing and fighting about the others tastes and soon a mod would lock it.
Here we can see the most different opnions and not even 1 rude post in almost 400 posts !!!!!!!!!!! 
AWESOME


----------



## JohnIce (Aug 18, 2009)

8Fingers said:


> Thread is cool but what is really cool here is MEMBERS.
> In any other guitar forum people would start argueing and fighting about the others tastes and soon a mod would lock it.
> Here we can see the most different opnions and not even 1 rude post in almost 400 posts !!!!!!!!!!!
> AWESOME


 
Exactly. I'm not a hardcore 7-stringer, I mostly hang here for the people. I used to be at ultimate-guitar, which is kind of the Jerry Springer of guitar forums. I'm glad I found this place.


----------



## lnname (Aug 18, 2009)

SLAYER- how did a band who innovated thrash so little be praised so much higher than annihilator, testament and exodus put together?

OPETH- what happened? why is there a section in "the lotus eaters" that sound like super mario? why does their song "grand conjuration" exist? why don't they play all that cool folk/death like they used to? 

PERIPHERY and their clones. why do so many people write sequences of unrelated and interchangable riffs rather than songs?

TRIVIUM when they decided to sing clean they were dubbed as sell outs. when they decided to bow to the pressure from their label and fans to start growling again they were described as un-selling out. I don't really mind their music or fans, I think its nice to get kids into metal, but i hate the way that they did something original and to avoid being called sell outs they went back to being another boring commercial metalcore act.

All bands that play really fast and then have a half speed melodic chorus and then power back to a dissonant shouted verse. So that's probably Trivium and the Periphery clones again.

can i add NIRVANA and other grundge derivatives too that list too?


----------



## 8Fingers (Aug 18, 2009)

JohnIce said:


> Exactly. I'm not a hardcore 7-stringer, I mostly hang here for the people.


 
HEREGE you must die bwahahahahahahahhhahahahaha


----------



## kellestyne (Aug 19, 2009)

lnname said:


> SLAYER- how did a band who innovated thrash so little be praised so much higher than annihilator, testament and exodus put together?
> 
> OPETH- what happened? why is there a section in "the lotus eaters" that sound like super mario? why does their song "grand conjuration" exist? why don't they play all that cool folk/death like they used to?
> 
> ...


 
Say what you will about Opeth, but they still create much better music than most new so called "death metal" bands, really they just switched to a progressive sound. I agree about the Lotus eater, most of 'Watershed" isn't that great


----------



## Bumskull (Aug 19, 2009)

kellestyne said:


> Say what you will about Opeth, but they still create much better music than most new so called "death metal" bands, really they just switched to a progressive sound. I agree about the Lotus eater, most of 'Watershed" isn't that great



Interesting. I just thought it was a little bit unfocused, even for Opeth. I'm not sure their new sound is bad because I like Blackwater as much as Ghost Reveries.


----------



## cycloptopus (Aug 19, 2009)

lnname said:


> SLAYER- how did a band who innovated thrash so little be praised so much higher than annihilator, testament and exodus put together?


Because Slayer started brutal music. Exodus was around at the same time but have never been as brutal. Testament and Annihilator didn't even exist until years after Hell Awaits. 

I understand that everyone is entitled to their opinions. But I don't understand the hate people have for Slayer on this forum. It confuses me to no end how people pay no attention to history. Even if you don't really like Slayer, I would think you would have to respect their impact on metal. There is no-one who was more brutal before them, and in my opinion they still have some of the heaviest riffs of all time. (Post Mortem, for example) Your statement that they "innovated thrash so little" is way off.


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Aug 19, 2009)

cycloptopus said:


> But I don't understand the hate people have for Slayer on this forum.


Don't even get me started on why I hate Slayer


----------



## cycloptopus (Aug 19, 2009)

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> Don't even get me started on why I hate Slayer


I don't want to derail the thread, but do you really believe they've done nothing for metal and music in general?


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Aug 19, 2009)

cycloptopus said:


> I don't want to derail the thread, but do you really believe they've done nothing for metal and music in general?


I didn't say that. I just hate their music. There's absolutely no variety in what they play, the guitarists solos are fucking terrible and I honestly think that the only member of the band with any measurable amount of talent is the drummer. They may have influenced x amount of metal bands around today and I respect that even if I don't really understand why.


----------



## Jogeta (Aug 19, 2009)

yeah! as much as i love Reign In Blood and God Hates Us all, almost all Slayer solos are;
1/ start with big bends
2/ fast alt picked scale run
3/ end with whammy bar masturbation

gets a bit old after a while!


----------



## cycloptopus (Aug 19, 2009)

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> I didn't say that. I just hate their music. There's absolutely no variety in what they play, the guitarists solos are fucking terrible and I honestly think that the only member of the band with any measurable amount of talent is the drummer. They may have influenced x amount of metal bands around today and I respect that even if I don't really understand why.


And that's fair enough. I think it's a respect thing for me. I have a hard time hating any artist who changes the face of music. Just like John Ice was saying about Hendrix earlier in the thread, you can't deny how he changed guitar/music even if you think there are 8 million players that can play faster more difficult stuff. It's about innovation for me. 

I have very little respect for followers and/or copy cats. That's why I don't like Sepultura. Basically in the early years they were a total Slayer rip off. Then when Korn came out, they started sounding like them (Roots) and I don't respect that.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Aug 19, 2009)

Kerry King and Jeff Hanneman are the greatest worst guitar players of all time. Sure there are plenty of more technically sound and skilled players, but IMO structured, thought out solos just wouldn't fit their music. When they first started, there were no bands as aggressive as they were. Cycloptopus is right, they changed the face of music. They took a punk background, mixed it with thrash, threw some Satanist spices on top, and the world was never the same again.


----------



## Konfusius (Aug 19, 2009)

SLIPKNOT 
Seriously: what the fuck?! I hate everything about them!

And because I hate them so much I cant name any other bands because Slipknot take all five positions in this one.
I d like to slap each of em and rename em Slapknot.


----------



## kellestyne (Aug 19, 2009)

Bumskull said:


> Interesting. I just thought it was a little bit unfocused, even for Opeth. I'm not sure their new sound is bad because I like Blackwater as much as Ghost Reveries.


 
Yeah I'd agree on unfocused, but I do enjoy Ghost reveries, and all their other cd's. Opeth are great musicians and song writers, but Watershed didn't live up to their other cds


----------



## Joeywilson (Aug 19, 2009)

cycloptopus said:


> I don't want to derail the thread, but do you really believe they've done nothing for metal and music in general?



it doesn't matter what they've done for music

The beatles pioneered rock and roll. I can't stand them!


----------



## cycloptopus (Aug 20, 2009)

metallisuk said:


> it doesn't matter what they've done for music
> 
> The beatles pioneered rock and roll. I can't stand them!


True, it's all just opinion, isn't it? My bad...carry on hating on Slayer and the Beatles.

5 bands I hate are:

The Jonas Brothers
The Jonas Brothers
The Jonas Brothers
The Jonas Brothers

and

The Jonas Brothers


----------



## Groff (Aug 20, 2009)

1. The Jonas Brothers - self explanatory 
2. The Beatles - At first I just didn't care for them, but after years of having them forced down my throat, it got old FAST.
3. Ozzy outside of black sabbath - Outside of maybe one or two songs, again, I didn't care for him, but still had respect. But every time the subject came up I was immediately flamed because "OMG BUT IT'S RANDY RHOADS!!!!" and I grew tired of everyone saying I HAD to like him because of Randy Rhoads... Eventually it grew annoying.
4. Earth, Wind and fire (I don't actually hate them, but after being forced to listen to a live album 7 or 8 times in a row... I think I went a little insane)
5. And Slayer, but only when there is a guitar solo going on. I can sometimes deal with them because the songs are so bad-ass... But come on... I can deal with chaotic solo's, but for the love of god do it in key!


----------



## arktan (Aug 20, 2009)

1. The Kelly Family (i'm still traumatized)
2. The Kelly Family (yes)
3. Madonna
4. Pantera
5. Kid Rock

and 2. 3 doors down


----------



## TomParenteau (Aug 20, 2009)

Supertramp

Pink Floyd

White Stripes

The Eagles

Lynrd Skynrd


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 21, 2009)

Mattayus said:


> 1. Razorlight
> 
> 2. The Hives
> 
> ...



this post is so awesome, I felt compelled to quote it again.


----------



## elrrek (Aug 21, 2009)

1. Mercenary
2. Mercenary
3. The Beatles
4. a large number of "cool" British Indie bands
5. the majority of bands covered in Kerrang and Rock Sound magazines
6. Mercenary


----------



## willyman101 (Aug 21, 2009)

Too many people are judging on appearance. It's so annoying to read your reasons for hating a perfectly good band is becuase they don't have hair down to their arses and wear band t shirts and camo shorts. Some people don't want to look like that, it doesn't mean they're shit musicians because of it. It's like you're embracing the look of the outcast metal kid in school.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 21, 2009)

THE FUCKING PET SHOP BOYS


----------



## 8Fingers (Aug 21, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> THE FUCKING PET SHOP BOYS


 


..............................


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 21, 2009)

I was thinking more this:



this song also drives me to insanity:


----------



## -mouse- (Aug 21, 2009)

elrrek said:


> 1. Mercenary
> 2. Mercenary
> 6. Mercenary



*pouts*


----------



## Bren (Sep 15, 2009)

1.the beatles- most overrated band of all time

2.Metalica- never got into them, i think their songs are missing a certain something ( a bit vague, i know, sorry)

3. fall out boy- ugh, terrible band

4. U2- very overrated, total sell outs

5. Trivium- screamy vocals annoy the hell out of me, these guys are just annoying as well! 

thats my 5! just my opinion, theres no point arguing over taste!


----------



## CooleyJr (Sep 15, 2009)

1. coheed and cambria
2. metallica (anyone that says hammett is the best guitarist ever should be shot.)
3.slayer (kerry king sounds like a 6 year old banging on the strings of his daddys guitar)
4.slipknot (if you need 9 band members to make people like you your DEFINATELY doing something wrong)
5..... and i cant stress this enough.. ALL EMO SHIT SUCKS!


----------



## Hawksmoor (Sep 15, 2009)

- Slayer: I can't get into them. It's not denial... I just can't, they don't move me at all.
- Saxon: see slayer
- Jonas Brothers: this is just so superficial that there is no more surface to skimm.
- Tokio Hotel: spawn of Satan,just without talent or songwriting skills
- Mayhem: If I want to see or hear pandas, I'll go to the zoo.


----------



## willyman101 (Sep 15, 2009)

CooleyJr said:


> 4.slipknot (if you need 9 band members to make people like you your DEFINATELY doing something wrong)



Can I just point out that they probably didn't get 9 members so people would like them. What a stupid thing to say. They use 9 members to make their sound as big as possible.


----------



## robotsatemygma (Sep 15, 2009)

AC DC 

Nickleback 

Five Finger Death Punch 

Godsmack 

In Flames 

Trivium 

And the majority of this deathcore/death metal/Gothenberg influenced/As I Lay Dying/Job for a Cowboy/I chug downtuned bass rhythms on my E with my finger playing notes on the A/insert insanely misplaced breakdown while I sweep pick/tap over this breakdown/shitty ass music. 

Cool that you like that and your playing music... but I seriously cannot tolerate it.


----------



## Hawksmoor (Sep 15, 2009)

robotsatemygma said:


> In Flames
> 
> Trivium
> 
> ...



All of which I like, lol


----------



## Arteriorrhexis (Sep 15, 2009)

robotsatemygma said:


> AC DC
> 
> Nickleback
> 
> ...


What's wrong with In Flames?


----------



## AfterTheBurial8 (Sep 15, 2009)

Bon Jovi
Brokencyde
My Chemical Romance
The Beatles
anything Emo


----------



## JohnIce (Sep 15, 2009)

CooleyJr said:


> 4.slipknot (if you need 9 band members to make people like you your DEFINATELY doing something wrong)


 
...

Ever heard of classical music? Big band jazz? And maybe they have 9 members because they like the sound of it, not because it makes them popular. If they do, for some reason, get more fans cause they're 9 people, there's still a huge difference between what a band needs and what a band benefits from. I benefit from a very pricy PRS but that doesn't mean I _need_ it.


----------



## 8Fingers (Sep 15, 2009)

Arteriorrhexis said:


> What's wrong with In Flames?


 
They got burned


----------



## robotsatemygma (Sep 15, 2009)

Hawksmoor said:


> All of which I like, lol



Sorry dude, different strokes for different folks. Cool you like what you like just not my thing. 




Arteriorrhexis said:


> What's wrong with In Flames?



I honestly tried listening to these guys even went as far as having a friend burn me a few cds, since he recommended them. They're talented musicians but I cannot tolerate them at all. Just something about them bores me.


----------



## rectifryer (Sep 16, 2009)

1. Emo. Its an abomination for those that are sincere and talented. 

2. Bands/People who think technical ability is more important than anything else. Technical ability is worthless unless you can use it properly. This pretty much goes for most virtuosos. If your song sucks but you can have 12 different time sigs and 20 different scales played in 32nds @ 200 tempo your song still sucks and you still suck and songwriting. Congratulations. 

3. Bands/People who think technical abilty isnt important..

4. If I have to do drugs to listen to it, its not music. 

5. People who think changing time signatures every bar is cool. This is not an automatic ticket to awesome. See #2.

I dont really have specific bands because I simply ignore them, I, more or less, just have a set of criteria.


----------



## Hawksmoor (Sep 16, 2009)

robotsatemygma said:


> Sorry dude, different strokes for different folks. Cool you like what you like just not my thing.



Don't fret. To each his own


----------



## Meshugger (Sep 16, 2009)

Hmm, depends. When i think "I cannot STAND IT", i think of some musical arrangement that makes me want to turn off the radio/stereo within the moment the song or composition starts.There are several nameless songs that leaves me uninterested and makes me change the song out of sheer boredom, but pure disgust? Nah.

I mean, i can have Lady Gaga, Fallout boy or Kelly Clarkson running in the background without me getting irritated, because for me, that's just bland music, not bad music 

The only thing that i can think of is some weird free-jazz/fusion/avantgarde-music where the band is trying to be on the cutting edge on what is considered noise or music. You know, music that makes Einstürzende Neubauten sound like mainstream pop. 

Like when the guitarist runs his sound through a some sort of MIDI-interface in a weird asynchronic rythm, the bass player runs his bass through a guitaramp in a separate rythm pattern and the drummer plays the bongos through the same amp as the bassist, but in a third rythm. All of this, while the singer is using his/her voice as "an instrument" through a voicebox or a wah-wah-pedal, and finally the keyboard player tries to enhance the sound of the singer with preprogrammed sounds (seldom anything conventional, rather something in the vein of the sound of tires screeching, windows breaking, or old doors closing/opening) in the same tone as the singer.

For some, that is art. For me, it actually sounds like a couple of guys having fun brainstorming with any sound or rythm that they can find. It pretty much sounds like this:

*beeejeuuuuuuooo**po-pop.....pop**tliliilili-cherrrrrrrrk**pongpong-pong-ponKAKAdrrrrrr* *la-llaaaaaaaaDUNDUNDUUUUUUN*.....
.
...
....
*pop*

That's were i draw the limit, i cannot stand "music" that sounds like that. I do not know any bandnames, since i am too quick to shut my ears to it, but i can tell the some their components:

1. Unconventional use of instruments to make them sound like they are not supposed to.

2. Singer that do not "believe in western scale and traditionalism" in terms of music.

3. The members dress awkwardly, even by metal terms.

4. Every band of this "genre" is only known through their friends, hence "trve, kvlt underground".

5. There's a high statistical chance that all members are attending the local university.


----------



## 8Fingers (Sep 16, 2009)

rectifryer said:


> 1. Emo. Its an abomination for those that are sincere and talented.
> 
> 2. Bands/People who think technical ability is more important than anything else. Technical ability is worthless unless you can use it properly. This pretty much goes for most virtuosos. If your song sucks but you can have 12 different time sigs and 20 different scales played in 32nds @ 200 tempo your song still sucks and you still suck and songwriting. Congratulations.
> 
> ...


 
+ 10000000000000   

I just don't agree with #1 cause I don't like emo stuff but in all genres there are good and bad stuff,Paramore in my country is emo still I saw their clip with that song wich is in that crap vampire movie and to me that song is awesome.Even DT wich is the band I love the most have songs I can't stand.


----------



## 6or7mattersnot (Sep 18, 2009)

Lessee...

1- Jonas F***ers- Honestly, need I say more?
2- Slipknot- I hate their tone, and they had two good songs when they started off.
3- Dr. Acula- Their vocalist just sucks.
4- Metallica- I don't know how they survived as long as they did. Too mainstream too, everyone knows who they are. And they're MAJOR SELLOUTS!!!!
5- The Devil Wears Prada- The metalcore version of Metallica. Also they need to stop trying so hard with their song titles. Don't Drink and Drance was the only good song I've heard by them.


----------



## MFB (Sep 18, 2009)

There's actually a band called "Dr. Acula"?


----------



## ADAMAKAGORE (Sep 18, 2009)

1 - 3 doors down

2- Nickelback

3- Most Hip Hop Shizzle

4- Dream Theater

5 - Power metal bands...


On number 4 I´m kidding... ; )


----------



## SerratedSkies (Sep 18, 2009)

6or7mattersnot said:


> 3- Dr. Acula- Their vocalist just sucks.


 

I find it so funny that I went to highschool with those kids, and this is the thread I see them mentioned in


----------



## norrin radcliff (Sep 18, 2009)

"Artists" I don't like llist:
1. Puff Daddy or Kanye (take your pick) - does either even count as a band?
2. Celine Dionne
3. Mariah Carey
4. Jonas ("Bone-Us") Brothers - bayyy baaaabbbaaayy
5. Enya

The actual "bands I don't like" list:
1. Pearl Jam
2. The Grateful Dead
3. CCR
4. Yes
5. Night Ranger


----------



## shaneroo (Sep 18, 2009)

1. marilyn manson..... or however you spell it. 
there is so much i could say about him that i shouldn't, cause i toured with him, but lets just say.... he's a little child in a far off world..... don't ever think that he's as intelligent as some people say he is.... cause he's not. and, if anyone ever has the opportunity to work with him..... just don't.
one thing i will say..... when we played with him.... he makes sure he has 2 dressing rooms to himself..... and his band is on their own. they stayed in a kinda make-shift tent during one of the festivals.... and this is even when we are headlining.... he has to have 2 dressing rooms or he literally cries.
2. all of the new "lazy girl singers." the ones you hear on commercials all the time.... seems like a new fad or something..... i don't know how else to describe it. it's like they are kinda singing, but not trying very hard. they all seem to have good voices, but just aren't doing anything with it. Adel is one of them, but she's the best version of them..... i find her talented, but just don't care for it.
3. Skye Edelamey. Skye Delamey on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads
i know this seems like a dick move, but people need to let her know that she needs to stop.
she gave me a card with this link on it, and told me, in short paraphrased form, that she is one of the best female vocalists i will ever hear.
if you can't back it up, then stop.
4. reggae music...... just my opinion..... i have nothing against weed, but i strongly dislike MOST of the potheads i've met. i never understood the appeal of getting wasted till you can't even talk, and listen to this boring shit. also, i've never understood why reggae music is associated with weed...... i've never liked the way i felt getting high, but if i do, i think i'd rather bjork or something wacky like that. 
5. Jon Mayer..... 
i think he's a decent guy (went to berk with him), and he has a good heart.
but i think he's been stealing dave matthews' vibe for years..... i love dave, and think he's amazing, and when i first heard mayer on the radio, i really got pissed.
so you guys know, mayer never sang at school, as far as i know, and he was mainly a hard rock/blues guitarist. he really had a different sound then he does now.
so...... i don't know... fuck him i guess..

6..... this really "grinds my gears." people who say this, or something like it..... "there are hundreds of better guitarists playing in their bedroom right now then (x)."

well guess what...... they are playing in their bedrooms.
when we decide to be musicians, and we choose to follow that dream, we have to remember that their is more to music then just playing..... we must get out there and make ourselves known. and yes, i know some people are lucky and have great connections...... but guess what.... that means you have to make your own connections, or even make connections that are connected to the people with big connections. it's all part of the game.
i guess the reason i say this, is because i used to be the guy saying that i'm better than (x), while i was busy wacking off my scales in my comfortable bedroom.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 18, 2009)

I disagree Shane, there are plenty of guitarists in their bedroom that are better than "X", but none of them are better than you


----------



## 8Fingers (Sep 18, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I disagree Shane
> 
> there are plenty of guitarists in their bedroom that are better than "X" but none of them are better than you


----------



## C-PIG (Sep 18, 2009)

there are too many to list


----------



## norrin radcliff (Sep 18, 2009)

Ah Damn!!! How could I have forgotten John Mayer!!!

+1 to you sir!


----------



## shaneroo (Sep 19, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I disagree Shane, there are plenty of guitarists in their bedroom that are better than "X", but none of them are better than you



uh...... thanks??


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Sep 19, 2009)

shaneroo said:


> \
> so...... i don't know... fuck him i guess..



 This cracked me right up


----------



## AbstractAsylum (Sep 19, 2009)

Attack Attack
Slipknot
Brokencyde
Blink 182
Any pop artists, but usually I just pretend they don't exist.


----------



## liamh (Sep 19, 2009)

shaneroo said:


> 2. all of the new "lazy girl singers." the ones you hear on commercials all the time.... seems like a new fad or something..... i don't know how else to describe it. it's like they are kinda singing, but not trying very hard. they all seem to have good voices, but just aren't doing anything with it. Adel is one of them, but she's the best version of them..... i find her talented, but just don't care for it.


Have you ever seen the movie Juno?


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 23, 2009)

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> As for the other two, if you provide some evidence to show they are actually talented, I'll be glad to take a look. But otherwise, I stick to my original statement.



what did you mean by 'the other two'?


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Sep 23, 2009)

Shane, So fucking true about Skye Edelamey.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 23, 2009)

liamh said:


> Have you ever seen the movie Juno?



surely he doesn't mean Adele as in the fat chav who can't sing?


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Sep 23, 2009)

lnname said:


> SLAYER- how did a band who innovated thrash so little be praised so much higher than annihilator, testament and exodus put together?
> 
> OPETH- what happened? why is there a section in "the lotus eaters" that sound like super mario? why does their song "grand conjuration" exist? why don't they play all that cool folk/death like they used to?
> 
> ...



Just as well Periphery don't have any members here


----------



## PnKnG (Sep 23, 2009)

Meshugger said:


> Hmm, depends. When i think "I cannot STAND IT", i think of some musical arrangement that makes me want to turn off the radio/stereo within the moment the song or composition starts.There are several nameless songs that leaves me uninterested and makes me change the song out of sheer boredom, but pure disgust? Nah.
> 
> I mean, i can have Lady Gaga, Fallout boy or Kelly Clarkson running in the background without me getting irritated, because for me, that's just bland music, not bad music
> 
> ...





What the heck does "not supposed to" mean. It's up to each person who to make their instrument sound. If you like it or not on the other hand is something that up to each persons personal taste.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Sep 23, 2009)

PnKnG said:


> What the heck does "not supposed to" mean. It's up to each person who to make their instrument sound. If you like it or not on the other hand is something that up to each persons personal taste.



I was thinking about this too. I bet he listens to Rage Against The Machine Obliviously


----------



## PnKnG (Sep 23, 2009)

CrushingAnvil said:


> I was thinking about this too. I bet he listens to Rage Against The Machine Obliviously




Don't even try to insult RATM. I'm a T.M. fanboy.


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Sep 23, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> what did you mean by 'the other two'?


Sid and Jim I think.


----------



## Spratcho (Sep 23, 2009)

1- Hardcore Superstar

2- Sonic Syndicate

3- Tokyo Hotel

4- Takida

5- Volbeat


----------



## PnKnG (Sep 23, 2009)

Spratcho said:


> 1- Hardcore Superstar
> 
> 2- Sonic Syndicate
> 
> ...



blasphemy!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 23, 2009)

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> Sid and Jim I think.





as for Sid, I'm not a turntablist, but I've heard from people that are that he is fucking sick.


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Sep 23, 2009)

Meh.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 23, 2009)

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> Meh.



and this means?


----------



## xFins (Sep 23, 2009)

Attack Attack, jonas brothers, fall out boy, deicide, and dragon force


----------



## Joose (Sep 23, 2009)

Megadeth
Dragonforce
Slayer
Yngwie Malmsteen (if that counts as a band)
Evanescence


----------



## TomParenteau (Sep 30, 2009)

Styx
Bob Seger
Bruce Springsteen
Toto
Supertramp


----------



## dnoel86 (Sep 30, 2009)

Suicide Silence.

Commence flaming.


----------



## DaddleCecapitation (Oct 1, 2009)

1. Meshuggah
2. Unearth
3. Fear Factory
4. Vital Remains
5. Nevermore











HAHA, kidding!!



1. Son Of Dork
2. Beneath The Massacre
3. Mainstram rap
4. Disney
5. Lame poppy "country music" (Keith Urban, Dixie Chicks)


----------



## Prydogga (Oct 1, 2009)

Jonas Inbreds
Fallout Boy
Dragonforce
Metallica
(Insert generic "it" female singer that buys lyrics to sing)

I hate that every woman I meet has no love for Pink Floyd and the Beatles... Shame.


----------



## Arteriorrhexis (Oct 1, 2009)

Prydogga said:


> I hate that every woman I meet has no love for Pink Floyd and the Beatles... Shame.



Are you serious? EVERY girl I talk is like "Fuck yeah, The Beatles"


----------



## Origins (Oct 1, 2009)

System of a Down
Marilyn Manson
Slayer
White stripes
Motorhead


----------



## danenachtrieb (Oct 1, 2009)

1. KISS (except Ace Frehley) 
2. Green Day
3. Led Zeppelin(I dont hate them but they're so overrated)
4. Country of any kind
5. Metallica


----------



## willyman101 (Oct 1, 2009)

1. Nightwish - the singing/gayness
2. Disturbed - the singing
3. Dragonforce - the singing
4. Iron Maiden - the singing
5. Nevermore - the singing


----------



## troyguitar (Oct 1, 2009)

willyman101 said:


> 1. Nightwish - the singing/gayness
> *2. Disturbed - the singing*
> 3. Dragonforce - the singing
> 4. Iron Maiden - the singing
> 5. Nevermore - the singing





One of these things is not like the others


----------



## Krauthammer (Oct 2, 2009)

1. The Eagles
2. John Mellencamp
3. Bon Jovi
4. Jack Johnson, John Mayer etc. 
5. The guy that sings the "Turn the Page" song. 
6. pop music sung by anyone under the age of 20; none of it is good IMO, I wish they would realize that harsh reality. 

I can't stand it, the radio plays each one of these multiple times within the span of 4 hours. Terrible, just terrible.


----------



## Prydogga (Oct 2, 2009)

Arteriorrhexis said:


> Are you serious? EVERY girl I talk is like "Fuck yeah, The Beatles"


 
Dead serious. You put on Come Together or Blackbird or any of the more known Beatles songs and they still go; "What is this shit?" and proceed to put on techno dance music...


----------



## mattofvengeance (Oct 2, 2009)

The worst band in the history of the world, INFECTED MINDS

Listen to their tunes as Phsyco Q RIPS IT UP!

http://www.myspace.com/infectedminds666


----------



## Progmaster X (Oct 2, 2009)

Lets keep this thread going!

5 more crappy bands

Bang Tango
Faster Pussycat
Pretty Boy Floyd
Poison
Trixter


----------



## AbstractAsylum (Oct 2, 2009)

If you like metal, you should probably appreciate James Hetfield. Like without him...metal just wouldn't be the same. I hate Kirk Hammet though.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 2, 2009)

Florence and the Machine
Tinchy Stryder
Jay-Z (what the fuck is with the hype on this guy?)
The Ting Tings
Black Eyed Peas


----------



## Progmaster X (Oct 2, 2009)

Krauthammer said:


> 1. The Eagles
> 
> 
> 5. The guy that sings the "Turn the Page" song.
> ...


----------



## canuck brian (Oct 2, 2009)

I can't stand Brokencyde or anything by Miley Cirus these days...

Coldplay still ranks #1 as my hated band.

Volbeat - saw them live at Wacken. Went and bought a burger and drank beer instead 2 songs in.


----------



## scottro202 (Oct 2, 2009)

Hmmm...

Coldplay
Disturbed
Yngwie Malmsteen
New Metallica (Anything after M.O.P, I consider "new metallica"
Dragonforce


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Oct 2, 2009)

Dragonforce are cool 

My new list  :

Disturbed
Slayer
Slipknot
Meshuggah
Metallica
Muse
Later System of a Down
Guns 'n Roses
Evanescence (sp?)
Dream Theater
Pantera
Psyopus
Oasis
Panic! At the Disco
My Chemical Romance
30 Seconds to Mars
Cradle of Filth
The Killers


----------



## Arteriorrhexis (Oct 2, 2009)

Prydogga said:


> Dead serious. You put on Come Together or Blackbird or any of the more known Beatles songs and they still go; "What is this shit?" and proceed to put on techno dance music...



That's odd, I'd never imagine that happening



mattofvengeance said:


> The worst band in the history of the world, INFECTED MINDS
> 
> Listen to their tunes as Phsyco Q RIPS IT UP!
> 
> infected minds on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads



Oh god, that was hilarious


----------



## scottro202 (Oct 2, 2009)

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> Dragonforce are cool


 
Sorry bro, Herman Ri just doesn't do it for me


----------



## JohnIce (Oct 2, 2009)

canuck brian said:


> I can't stand Brokencyde or anything by Miley Cirus these days...
> 
> Coldplay still ranks #1 as my hated band.
> 
> Volbeat - saw them live at Wacken. Went and bought a burger and drank beer instead 2 songs in.


 
I can see why people don't like Coldplay, but to put them below a "band" like Brokencyde... Coldplay is still real musicians playing real live shows on real instruments, writing their own material on said instruments. To me, that alone makes them more respectable than a good 80% of what's on the radio/Mtv these days.


----------



## AbaddonHammer (Oct 2, 2009)

Dragonforce is a joke.
Metallica (post Justice for all)
As I Lay Dying
Bullet For My Valentine (fucking really hate this band)
Hatebreed
Dashboard Confessional (i'd like to choke the shit out of those guys)
Yeah Yeah Yeahs
Slipknot (anything after their first album)
The Killers (such a badass name, for such a shitty band)
U2
Poison
Twisted Sister (fuck Dee Snider. You dont represent metal, you dont even know what metal is)

Hell i could go on for years...


----------



## xiphoscesar (Oct 11, 2009)

i cant stand as i lay dying
i mean they got good music but the religous thing is fukin annoying
specially with the vocalist


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 11, 2009)

Yeah As I Lay Dying are pretty much awful.


----------



## ServerOfAnubis (Oct 12, 2009)

1.Dying Fetus
2.Jonas Brothers
3.Limp Bizkit
4.Braindrill
5.WAKING THE CADAVER! Holy shit these guys sucks huge balls!


----------



## _detox (Oct 12, 2009)

Coheed and Cambria
The Devil Wears Prada
Attack Attack! (my band uses a lot of electronica stuff, so it's a horribly awkward moment when people ask us if we use "TECHNO BEETZ" like AA!)
Emmure
Suicide Silence

there are more, but those are the big ones.


----------



## t o k u g a w a (Oct 12, 2009)

1. Emmure
2. Emmure
3. Emmure
4. Emmure
5. Emmure


----------



## Samer (Oct 12, 2009)

1) Motorhead
2) Slayer
3) Obituary 
4) Hate breed
5) Ax7


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 12, 2009)

_detox said:


> The Devil Wears Prada
> Emmure





I fucking hate these two bands!



t o k u g a w a said:


> 1. Emmure
> 2. Emmure
> 3. Emmure
> 4. Emmure
> 5. Emmure


----------



## Hypothermia (Oct 13, 2009)

Dream Theater
Winds of plague
Waking the cadaver
Breakdown of sanity
August burns red


----------



## stevee (Oct 13, 2009)

1. Burzum
2. Cradle of Filth
3. Attack Attack!
4. Bring me the horizon
5. Atreyu


----------



## Koshchei (Oct 13, 2009)

I hate cucumber.


----------



## sakeido (Oct 13, 2009)

Dream Theater occupies all five spots on my list, and the next fifty after that too. 
My #56 least favorite band is Opeth, because they have this horrible habit of writing good riffs and then stuffing 5-8 minutes of filler in the song including but not limited to: 2 plus minutes of an odd time breakdown that is only cool for the first two repetitions, clean guitar parts, parts prominently featuring ominous chords played on an organ of some type, riffs that are much less cool than the hooks, or just saying "fuck it" and repeating the first half of the song over again with different lyrics to make it appropriately "progressive" (ie. way too fucking long)


----------



## Shrediban3z (Oct 14, 2009)

Krauthammer said:


> 1. The Eagles
> 2. John Mellencamp
> 3. Bon Jovi
> 4. Jack Johnson, John Mayer etc.
> ...


 
Bob Segar (sp) sings Turn the Paige and I don't like him either.


----------



## Koshchei (Oct 14, 2009)

Sakeido: I think you should stick to AC/DC...


----------



## Shrediban3z (Oct 14, 2009)

t o k u g a w a said:


> 1. Emmure
> 2. Emmure
> 3. Emmure
> 4. Emmure
> 5. Emmure


 

WWWHHHHAAATTTT!?????!!????!!?

To each his own but come on bro...Emmure 5 times??


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 14, 2009)

No I agree, Emmure really are terrible


----------



## Shrediban3z (Oct 14, 2009)

Just out of curiosoty why do you guys hate emmure so much?


----------



## JohnIce (Oct 14, 2009)

Shrediban3z said:


> Just out of curiosoty why do you guys hate emmure so much?


 


Sorry, not sure I understand the question...? 

- edit - There's not much love for deathcore here and if you mix in a healthy dose of bling-hop culture, you're not on a road to success in these parts of the woods, for sure... that, and the fact that it's bad.


----------



## Shrediban3z (Oct 14, 2009)

JohnIce said:


> Sorry, not sure I understand the question...?
> 
> - edit - There's not much love for deathcore here and if you mix in a healthy dose of bling-hop culture, you're not on a road to success in these parts of the woods, for sure... that, and the fact that it's bad.




Well, agree to disagree.


----------



## JohnIce (Oct 14, 2009)

Shrediban3z said:


> Well, agree to disagree.


 
Absolutely.


----------



## BurialWithin (Oct 14, 2009)

1. Emmure
2. Winds of Plague
3. Slapnuts i mean slipknot
4. KORN
5. Pantera


----------



## 8Fingers (Oct 14, 2009)

JohnIce said:


> Sorry, not sure I understand the question...?
> 
> - edit - There's not much love for deathcore here and if you mix in a healthy dose of bling-hop culture, you're not on a road to success in these parts of the woods, for sure... that, and the fact that it's bad.




Good Lord I didn't know that crap till..........................now!
Thanks Ice  ......................


----------



## audibleE (Oct 14, 2009)

I'm really shocked by this thread. Amazed that there's so much dislike for some bands that are staples of music. That if it weren't for them, music probably would be much different now.

Although I agree on some points:

1. Avenge 7 Blah - Never liked them, and they were dicks when my one band opened for them. (But guitarist is technically talented.)
2. Attack Attack - Boring after awhile, white belts and appeals to popped collars.
3. Metallica - loathe them now.
4. Evanescence and chick pop metal singers. Actually most female metal singers I would like to ridge hand them in the throat. If they wear leather/pleather/vinyl, I want to push them into a chipper. (Dudes too.)
5. Top 40 metal/rock.

Surprised so many on here dislike Pantera, Meshuggah and Nirvana. Ok, technically Kurt Kobain blew chunks, but the songs weren't about being technical. That's why I like it. Goes against all of that and it's just simple f'd up riffs with errie twisted lyrics. Plus Dave Grohl is an extremely rounded musician.

Pantera, agreed, guitar tones at times are wretched and the clickity clack kick drum... horrible. But c'mon... Dime? No one ever on the planet like him again.

Meshuggah: This site probably wouldn't exist as much if it weren't for them. Yes yes... seven strings were out before them... yes yes... Steve Via... blah blah blah. But c'mon? Even though they play 8's, starting with 7's. Technically those guys are not from this planet. Drums.... fo-get about it. Agreed vocals, mundane after awhile.

I guess my take on music, I prefer things that are good songs or technical, but have that slight, little twist to them, either it be something that sounds just wrong or makes me want to throw up. Tension. I don't need to hear 1 bazillion notes played like a machine. If you could play 2 chords or a simple melody and make me want to weep, punch things or save the world. You win! 

You can eat shit if you base a good band on the sole fact that someone is classically trained. Most of the original composers or greats were self-taught. 

Sorry for the long winded response, but I used to be a music nazi big-time. But once I could step out of my comfort zone, take all the stereotypes out of some bands and listen, truly listen to a song. The possibilities of your own writing, playing and performing will erupt.

(and now I'm hated. )



jymellis said:


> 1. pantera
> 2. metallics
> 3.periphery
> 4.tool
> 5.rush




HHAHHAA!!! Finally a Bulb hater. Awwwwww....

(although Bulb plays amazingly, I just loathe him because of the gear he has. How does one afford all that?)


----------



## shaneroo (Oct 14, 2009)

liamh said:


> Have you ever seen the movie Juno?



unfortunately, yes.


----------



## liamh (Oct 14, 2009)

"The monkey on your back is the latest thiiiing"

What the shit?


----------



## SerratedSkies (Oct 14, 2009)

Shrediban3z said:


> Just out of curiosoty why do you guys hate emmure so much?


 

Emotion is to be conveyed through music. Emmure provides a consistant emotion of a child who had one girlfriend throughout highschool, and as they broke up, he became incredibly angry... for 3 consistant albums... and then he got beat up by the girl's new boyfriend...


----------



## AngelVivaldi (Oct 14, 2009)

- U2
- Ska/Rockabilly, (any rock with horn sections)
- The Beatles
- Hendrix, (actually most classic rock bores me)
- Judas Priest


----------



## BurialWithin (Oct 14, 2009)

Wait i've got more. 

Messhugah
Seether
Disturbed
Down 
Hatebreed


----------



## Shrediban3z (Oct 14, 2009)

SerratedSkies said:


> Emotion is to be conveyed through music. Emmure provides a consistant emotion of a child who had one girlfriend throughout highschool, and as they broke up, he became incredibly angree... for 3 consistant albums... and then he got beat up by the girl's new boyfriend...




Well if your saying he's a whiner than i could understand i guess....Doesnt mean they're not Ruthlessly Brutal!!!


----------



## Eric_Manifest (Oct 14, 2009)

5. Blink 182
4. Avenged Sevenfold
3. Nickelback
2. The Fall of Troy
1. The Beatles

Not in any particular order


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 14, 2009)

Do Emmure not know the world already has one The Acacia Strain and that's all it needs?

There's a band from my area that sounds exactly like The Acacia Strain and I just think "why?". The world doesn't need more than one band that sounds just like that.

The Emmure guitarist has a really weird face. His face annoys me 

On the flipside the girls in that video are hot as fuck!


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Oct 14, 2009)

"There's just something about your face that I don't like."


----------



## SerratedSkies (Oct 14, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Do Emmure not know the world already has one The Acacia Strain and that's all it needs?
> 
> There's a band from my area that sounds exactly like The Acacia Strain and I just think "why?". The world doesn't need more than one band that sounds just like that.
> 
> ...


 

Yes, hot girls. This is what happens when Kurt Angle uses your band as his entrance music. I'm about to market off my latest shit to the WWE to see if there are any takers. I could really go for a Playboy bunny or two


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 14, 2009)

Hey if a Wrestler used a Traces song as entrace music I would think it was fucking great


----------



## -mouse- (Oct 14, 2009)

yeah i agree, i can't stand emmure either... you couldn't get me to buy 1 album if it cured a tumor I had :/


----------



## JohnIce (Oct 14, 2009)

Still doesn't change the fact that if I met one of those girls and she told me she'd been in an Emmure video, I'd pretty much laugh really hard right in her face until she'd left. Just out of principle.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 14, 2009)

JohnIce said:


> Still doesn't change the fact that if I met one of those girls and she told me she'd been in an Emmure video, I'd pretty much laugh really hard right in her face until she'd left. Just out of principle.



Man you crazy


----------



## caughtinamosh (Oct 14, 2009)

JohnIce said:


> I'd pretty much laugh really hard right in her face until she'd left.


 
Is that a euphemism?


----------



## liamh (Oct 14, 2009)

I would be like "Emmure rock, can I see your boobs?"


----------



## JohnIce (Oct 14, 2009)

liamh said:


> I would be like "Emmure rock, can I see your boobs?"


 
You are so weak-minded...  



caughtinamosh said:


> Is that a euphemism?


 
Yes!


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Oct 15, 2009)

JohnIce said:


> Sorry, not sure I understand the question...?
> 
> - edit - There's not much love for deathcore here and if you mix in a healthy dose of bling-hop culture, you're not on a road to success in these parts of the woods, for sure... that, and the fact that it's bad.




Moar like Manure.


----------



## sakeido (Oct 15, 2009)

Koshchei said:


> Sakeido: I think you should stick to AC/DC...



no thanks, I listen to good bands who don't have a self-fellating urge to pad out their tunes so they are all 7 minutes plus 

Almost every prog metal band ever, same problem. I never work up the motivation to listen to them, even the songs I do like, because I know for every minute I enjoy, there is a minute of boring crap to go with it


----------



## Koshchei (Oct 15, 2009)

sakeido said:


> no thanks, I listen to good bands who don't have a self-fellating urge to pad out their tunes so they are all 7 minutes plus



Absolutist much?



> Almost every prog metal band ever, same problem. I never work up the motivation to listen to them, even the songs I do like, because I know for every minute I enjoy, there is a minute of boring crap to go with it



Never heard of theme development then, huh? I suggest you also stay away from jazz, classical, opera, musicals, or anything at all that doesn't fit into your soviet-realist approach to transcendental subjects like art.


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 15, 2009)

OASIS, I hate oasis


----------



## sakeido (Oct 15, 2009)

Koshchei said:


> Absolutist much?
> 
> 
> 
> Never heard of theme development then, huh? I suggest you also stay away from jazz, classical, opera, musicals, or anything at all that doesn't fit into your soviet-realist approach to transcendental subjects like art.




There is good prog and bad prog. Progressive music is generally self-serving and pompous and any thematic elements are more often than not juvenile, pandering or just plain stupid. I don't give a fuck about themes. I want to hear good music. DT's cheese does not do it for me. Opeth's spastic and illogical tone changes do not do it for me. Pain of Salvation's 12:5, the Ocean's Precambrian and Disillusion's Back to Times of Splendor... *those* are good prog metal albums 

As far as your idiot comments go, I've got fourth row tickets to see Ted Neeley as Jesus in my favorite musical of all time.. this will be the third time I'll have gone to see JC Superstar. what point were you making, exactly? That I'm too dumb to understand Opeth? "Soviet-realist approach" to music? WTF is that, even?


----------



## DrewsifStalin (Oct 15, 2009)

Nickelback
Theory Of A Dead Man
Seether
3Oh!3
All Time Low (Can't believe they're from my town)


----------



## Seebu (Oct 15, 2009)

DrewsifStalin said:


> All Time Low



Such a fitting name for a band, don't you think?


----------



## Jogeta (Oct 15, 2009)

1/ Ghosts Over Japan
2/ Emmure
3/ Marilyn Manson
4/ Children of Bodom
5/ hed PE


----------



## SerratedSkies (Oct 15, 2009)

sakeido said:


> Opeth's spastic and illogical tone changes do not do it for me.


 
I almost threw up, but then I see you answered your question with another question!




sakeido said:


> What point were you making, exactly? That I'm too dumb to understand Opeth?


 

I don't want to single you out, but I hate you 


Seriously, this thread now officially has everything


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 15, 2009)

The Ocean and Opeth both rawk, but Opeth rawk more.


----------



## liamh (Oct 15, 2009)

DrewsifStalin said:


> All Time Low (Can't believe they're from my town)


They come from the land of Zappa?


----------



## Meshugger (Oct 16, 2009)

sakeido said:


> There is good prog and bad prog. Progressive music is generally self-serving and pompous and any thematic elements are more often than not juvenile, pandering or just plain stupid. I don't give a fuck about themes. I want to hear good music. DT's cheese does not do it for me. Opeth's spastic and illogical tone changes do not do it for me. Pain of Salvation's 12:5, the Ocean's Precambrian and Disillusion's Back to Times of Splendor... *those* are good prog metal albums
> 
> As far as your idiot comments go, I've got fourth row tickets to see Ted Neeley as Jesus in my favorite musical of all time.. this will be the third time I'll have gone to see JC Superstar. what point were you making, exactly? That I'm too dumb to understand Opeth? "Soviet-realist approach" to music? WTF is that, even?



I haven't heard any of those records you mentioned, but in order to understand your point, where would you put Pink Floyd in all of this?

Dream Theater sounds too "virtousic" for my tastes, but i certainly do not hate them, and i sincerily do not understand what you mean about Opeth, because i can't hear what you are trying to describe


----------



## sakeido (Oct 16, 2009)

Meshugger said:


> I haven't heard any of those records you mentioned, but in order to understand your point, where would you put Pink Floyd in all of this?
> 
> Dream Theater sounds too "virtousic" for my tastes, but i certainly do not hate them, and i sincerily do not understand what you mean about Opeth, because i can't hear what you are trying to describe



never been a fan of Pink Floyd either. I like old Genesis better.

Opeth just does not float my boat. If Ghost of Perdition, the Grand Conjuration and Master's Apprentices were all 4 or 5 minutes instead of 8+ they would be vastly better songs. Perdition and Conjuration in particular are just way too long.. padded out with boring instrumental sections and vocal "aaaahh ahhh ahhhhh oh oho ho" melody sections that are just annoying.

When I listen to metal, I don't want to hear Opeth's impression of soft rock stuck in the middle of all the cool parts, especially since I think they suck at it and should just stick to the heavy stuff. Their acoustic album was fucking horrible... and seeing them live and having to suffer through their acoustic songs is even worse


----------



## -mouse- (Oct 16, 2009)

sakeido said:


> never been a fan of Pink Floyd either. I like old Genesis better.
> 
> Opeth just does not float my boat. If Ghost of Perdition, the Grand Conjuration and Master's Apprentices were all 4 or 5 minutes instead of 8+ they would be vastly better songs. Perdition and Conjuration in particular are just way too long.. padded out with boring instrumental sections and vocal "aaaahh ahhh ahhhhh oh oho ho" melody sections that are just annoying.
> 
> When I listen to metal, I don't want to hear Opeth's impression of soft rock stuck in the middle of all the cool parts, especially since I think they suck at it and should just stick to the heavy stuff. Their acoustic album was fucking horrible... and seeing them live and having to suffer through their acoustic songs is even worse



I feel the opposite (other than that I like Opeth)... Their soft stuff is the shit, whereas the heavy stuff just kind of sounds cheesy to me. You hear alot of death metal bands try soft stuff and it's mediocre at best. I looooove Window Pane and Hours of Wealth 

Though the first song I heard was Master's Apprentices, and I thought it was fucking brootalz. Although halfway in I was like "when did my itunes change to Radiohead?"

So I have to add

Escape the Fate
The Devil Wears Prada
All Time Low

to my list, along with any "metal" or "punk" band these fucking teenage girls seem to like -_-


----------



## SerratedSkies (Oct 16, 2009)

sakeido said:


> never been a fan of Pink Floyd either. I like old Genesis better.
> 
> Opeth just does not float my boat. If Ghost of Perdition, the Grand Conjuration and Master's Apprentices were all 4 or 5 minutes instead of 8+ they would be vastly better songs. Perdition and Conjuration in particular are just way too long.. padded out with boring instrumental sections and vocal "aaaahh ahhh ahhhhh oh oho ho" melody sections that are just annoying.
> 
> When I listen to metal, I don't want to hear Opeth's impression of soft rock stuck in the middle of all the cool parts, especially since I think they suck at it and should just stick to the heavy stuff. Their acoustic album was fucking horrible... and seeing them live and having to suffer through their acoustic songs is even worse


 

You're making me cry. Is this blasphemy, or ignorance? Then again, you pretty much listed Opeth's 3 most mainstream singles. I will credit you with one thing though; I fucking hate Pink Floyd.


----------



## JohnIce (Oct 16, 2009)

I agree to some extent that a lot of prog is self-indulgent and, well, full of filler. I personally despise repetative riffs, and have crticized my bass player many times for not understanding that just because a riff is good doesn't mean you should play it 16 times.

But in the case of both Opeth, Dream Theater and Pink Floyd, I don't hear any of that. As stated before, it's about thematic build-ups, contrasts and climaxes (that's what she said *giggles*). But yeah, opinions opinions. I find these three bands to be perfect examples on how to nail that fine line between epic and boring.


----------



## Prydogga (Oct 17, 2009)

Shrediban3z said:


> Just out of curiosoty why do you guys hate *The Beatles* so much?


 
Fixed


----------



## 8Fingers (Oct 17, 2009)

> Originally Posted by *Shrediban3z*
> 
> 
> _Just out of curiosoty why do you guys hate *The Doors *so much?_


 
fixed II ........................


----------



## dasflux (Oct 17, 2009)

Right now for me. I am on a hate spree with this band. The biggest Korn ripoff ever to set face on this planet. I mean WTH ...read my post, hear this crap!

1. Flymore
2. Flymore
3. Flymore
4. Flymore
5. Bon Jovi --- no wait, I'd rather take Jovi off and add Flymore again

I searched the 7s.org site for these guys and found nothing so im trying to get the word out on this. Its pretty lame. 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...ly-more-band-wow-what-a-mega-korn-ripoff.html


----------



## BrainArt (Oct 17, 2009)

DrewsifStalin said:


> All Time Low



Ugh, I know what you mean, man. One of my friends is WAY into them and told me to look them up, I was like "ehhh ". I looked them up anyway, because she's looked up a lot of the shit I listen to, so it was the least I could do for her. I'm so whipped.


----------



## Anton (Oct 17, 2009)

I cant stand all the old school death metal stuff...
Death
Napalm Death
Obituary
Canibal Corpse (Not so old school but this is just crap)
Behemoth(Not so old school still i cant stand them)

All of those bands I cant stand...I hate the guitar tone\riffs\solos the vocals are just annoying like hell and the drums are just pure shit.


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 18, 2009)

I have a few newer ones.

After the Burial Pre Rareform and Post first Rareform. The singer is awful, sounds like he tries WAY too hard. Also, while I love Rareform...it has way too many open string chug sections. 

Behold...The Arctopus - Behold...Crap. 

Deicide - Glenn sounds like a growling blowfish.

Chimaira post Self Titled - Sounds boring.

Killswitch post Jesse's departure - Lyrics are shit house and music is less than inspiring.

Short Stack - Atrocious new age boy band. Legion of screaming girls, and a legion of shit music. 

Asian Enterainment groups - 10 years too late to the party. 

Megadeth - Just like Metallica, flogs the dead horse moar. 

And just something a little different. Youtube and also a few bands now who write Tech Death songs that sound like one big guitar shred/wank fest thats supposedly a complete song. A lot of it is boring, meandering and directionless.


----------



## Skyeater (Jan 14, 2010)

Bring me the horizon

suicide silence

brokencyde

cannibal corpse

the beatles

I don't care if the beatles helped set up rock music and all that, they are super overrated and suck assssss


----------



## misingonestring (Jan 14, 2010)

Linkin Park
Bullet for My Valentine
Korn
Slipknot
Limp Bizkit


----------



## synrgy (Jan 14, 2010)

Skyeater said:


> I don't care if the beatles helped set up rock music and all that, they are super overrated and suck assssss



I used to feel the same way. I don't exactly feel different now, but I've decided that it's kinda douchey for me to hate on a band who's music touched SO MANY people, and continues to do so generations later. Like, I definitely feel like the Pope is an overrated dude, but I'm not gonna go piss in every Catholic's face about it, know what I mean?


----------



## elrrek (Jan 14, 2010)

1. Mercenary
1. Mercenary
1. Mercenary
1. Mercenary
2. The Beatles

I hate Mercenary so much.


----------



## JoshuaLogan (Jan 14, 2010)

Yoshi said:


> I have a few newer ones.
> 
> After the Burial Pre Rareform and Post first Rareform. The singer is awful, sounds like he tries WAY too hard. Also, while I love Rareform...it has way too many open string chug sections.



lolwut?

The vocalist is by far the least important part of the band on any of their releases..... and if you love Rareform, I don't see how you could "hate" any of their other stuff... it's all very similar and very good (the music, not mix/production quality). Also, the re-release of Rareform has a much better mix than the first release...


----------



## AdamMaz (Jan 14, 2010)

95% of the prog + tech death that gets jerked off on this site.


----------



## Necris (Jan 15, 2010)

1. Meshuggah
2. Opeth 
3. Anything my sister listens to
4. Behold the Arctopus
5. The countless Periphery clones that keep popping up.

I do however like periphery.


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle (Jan 15, 2010)

1. Black Eyed Peas
2. Black Eyed Peas
3. Black Eyed Peas
4. Brokencyde
4. Attack Attack

 I'm sick of hearing those 2 terrible black eyed peas songs whenever I go clubbing, whatever kind of set the DJ is playing...


----------



## Troegenator (Jan 15, 2010)

Scar Symmetry
The Faceless
Periphery
Meshuggah
Suicide Silence 
Scale The Summit
Avenged Sevenfold 
Death
Damn near all rap
That snotty little shit Miley Cyrus
Dragonforce (what a bunch of clowns)
Slipknot
Job For A Cowboy
The Beatles (fuck the beatles, the rolling stones shit all over the beatles)
Dream Theater (such an amazing guitarist, yet such a shitty band)
Bullet For My Valentine (i'd like to put a bullet through something else)
Trivium (fuck these guys, fuck their fans, and fuck guitar world for acting like they are gods)
August Burns Red
Hatebreed (the singer is shit and hes a jerk off)
Necrophagist
System Of A Down (they fucking blow, horrible singer, horrible guitarist, fuck em)
Disturbed
Linkin Park
Pink Floyd (i just dont get it, course i dont do acid anymore, so i guess i'll never get it)


----------



## cycloptopus (Jan 15, 2010)

Troegenator said:


> Scar Symmetry
> The Faceless
> Periphery
> Meshuggah
> ...


Interesting hate list. Who do you think is good?


----------



## -mouse- (Feb 4, 2010)

apparently he likes deftones


----------



## PnKnG (Feb 4, 2010)

Troegenator said:


> *Scar Symmetry*
> The Faceless
> *Periphery
> Meshuggah*
> ...



Are you trying to piss of ass many people on this forum as possible?


----------



## kittencore (Feb 4, 2010)

1.fallout boy 
2.icp(do they even count?)
3.iron maiden 
4.any corporate bullshit (jonas brothers ect.)
5.ANYONE who has been at/talked about at rockfest.
also lynard skynard


----------



## 6o66er (Feb 4, 2010)

1. FUCKING CREED.

2. Metallica

3. The Beatles

4. Godsmack

5. Led Zeppelin


----------



## Hollowman (Feb 4, 2010)

Hmmm. where to start 
1-Shitvana- I laughed when that fucker blew his head off.
2-Led Zepplin-can't stand anything about them.
3-Neil Young-can anyone tell me how a one note solo is supposed to be considered GREAT?
4-Metallica- Kirk and Lars watch Some kind of monster nuff said.
5-Anthrax-I have to explain this one. After P.O.T. and A.O.T.K.B's around the time Joey leftand they got John Bush." who I didn't think was a real good fit for them", I stopped listening to them. I tried S.O.W.N. but couldn't get into it then Dan left sometime after that and I've been done with them since.


----------



## Concr3t3 (Feb 4, 2010)

Killswitch Engage
Lamb of God
Dark Tranquility 
Living Sacrifice 
Slayer - post Divine Intervention

Which each of these bands, I tried so hard to like them, but it just didn't work.


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 4, 2010)

Metallica- They're generally not good, and Cliff Burton was a mediocre bassist. He's not a bass god just because he died.
Avenged Sevenfold-They just aren't good.
Fallout Boy-terrible
Creed-Bad vocalist
Black Eyed Peas- They ruined hip hop forever. along with basically every artist in the genre from the last 5 years or so.


----------



## Cynic (Feb 4, 2010)

Bands that a) blast-beat the whole time b) vocalist sounds like s/he's gargling peanut butter.


----------



## -mouse- (Feb 4, 2010)

Hollowman666 said:


> Hmmm. where to start
> 1-Shitvana- I laughed when that fucker blew his head off.


 
Dude, don't be a dick 'cause you don't like their music. I'm not really all that fond of green day, but I wouldn't wish death on them or laugh if one of them killed themselves


----------



## groph (Feb 5, 2010)

Going to post again in here. I'll make another Suicide Silence rant I'm sure, and I'll be listing far more than 5 bands because it's fun to irrationally rag on music that isn't to your taste. This is surely going to be a long post, but that's what I do.

Deathcore... Well, can't say that I hate an entire genre because that would mean that I've listened to EVERY song that could be even remotely classified as such and am keeping on top of everything new that is coming out, and judging them all negatively across the board. That's basically impossible.

What I have found is a sort of instinctive dislike for most of the stuff out there that is labeled "deathcore"

I find Carnifex and Suicide Silence to basically sound the same, a couple of songs have nearly identical intro riffs. (IGNORANT STATEMENT AHEAD) I find a lot of deathcore is a blend of bad metalcore and simplistic low tuned grooves that have a structure that resembles simplified death metal, giving the effect of coming off as a lame version of the music I really like. Add the scenester image and you get the musical identity stolen and warped into something that you absolutely hate. It's nice though when you see a deathcore band whose members are wearing shirts of traditional death metal bands, at least you know their influences are "legit."

I liked Whitechapel for a little bit, never really bothered to get into their stuff but it wore off on me. I mean no disrespect whatsoever to the band, I just don't like the music that much. Alex seems to be a great poster here.

I also have a huge distaste for metal bands of any subgenre that are all decked out in "gangster" apparel, like Winds of Plague, saw a video where the vocalist was doing the typical rapper hand gestures while he was sing... vocalising.. growling/bree-ing whatever he was doing. Then there's Despised Icon with the vocalist wearing a basketball jersey and a 59 Fifty hat.

ALL DEATH METAL PLAYERS SHOULD WEAR CAMO SHORTS AND A SUFFOCATION SHIRT OR ELSE THEIR BAND SUCKS. WHAT YOU WEAR REALLY HAS A BEARING ON YOUR BAND'S QUALITY.

I dunno, I just find it stupid. I know it's superficial and really has nothing to do with the music all that much. I just think you look absolutely fucking retarded doing a rapper impression when you're in a metal band. The "tough" aesthetic of hardcore I never really liked much either.

I should probably just cut to the chase and list bands I hate.

*CATEGORY ONE: CRAPPY STUFF THAT IS KIND OF LIKE DEATH METAL*

1) Suicide Silence, for being my least favorite musical act in the history of music. The guitarists of this band should leave and form a death metal band. They come from a pure death metal background. They seem to hate the deathcore label, they call it "death metal with grooves." Not so. It's watered down bullshit.*

2) Carnifex, for sounding almost identical to Suicide Silence. These guys have the most retarded music videos I've ever seen. Have you guys seen that one where they pretend to bind and gag some very uninterested looking girl? Right before the super br00tal breakdown the vocalist makes the most hilarious facial expression. It's on Youtube, I forget what the song is called.

3) Brain Drill - Agreed, definitely sounds like nothing but a bunch of wank bullshit with no riffs. At least I'm not philosophically against the band like I am with some deathcore bands. Then again, I like Viraemia.

4) Despised Icon - The new album was sort of decent I guess, there are some really cool riffs and even a good breakdown, but if it's anything like The Ills of Modern Man it will just get stale in a month. You can still hear the breakdowns coming from a mile away. I really don't like how they all slow down, ring out a chord for far too many bars, and then go into a breakdown. OH MAN I DIDN'T ANTICIPATE THAT. I'm also not a huge fan of hardcore, so I can't really get into the hardcore parts of their songs. They seem to be a 60-40 mix of hardcore:death metal as opposed to the "usual" death metal/metalcore mix.

*CATEGORY TWO: STUFF YOU'LL ALL HATE ME FOR*

1) Bulb/Periphery. I haven't enjoyed anything he's made. I really dislike "happy" sounding grooves. I guess I'm a djent hater. However, he has done wonders with home recording, his stuff always sounds incredible, his tone is at least really clear (I don't really like ENGL's at all)

2) Opeth - I'm with Drakkar. I like Watershed to some degree, but it's still only the odd song here or there and I don't seek the band out to listen to them. I find them too drawn out and boring, I don't really care if they go from heavy to soft in a song, in fact I kind of don't like that. That's just me. The band is a mountain of talent, and Mikael Akerfeldt is one of my idols, because of Bloodbath.


*CATEGORY THREE: SEVENDUST/"MODERN ROCK"*

Poopiest band ever, man everything sounds identical. I cannot tell when one song ends and another begins. You get a choppy palm muted rhythm and then a typical modern rock wall of power chords with clean singing chorus. Morgan Rose is a beastly drummer, however. Always sounds good.

As far as the rest of "modern rock" is concerned, it's basically like Sevendust. Nickelback has a few decent songs, but they're another prime example. I swear it's music made purely because Mesa Rectifiers sound massive, that HAS to be why they play next to nothing but walls of power chords. I find it completely bland and impotent. Yes, I like music that sounds like a hardon.

*CATEGORY FOUR: NON-MUSIC*

Here is where I run into some more philosophy. My definition of music used to be anything with sound that someone calls music. Not so. You could go into a forest and record the wind and birds, I wouldn't call that music, maybe it could be, I don't know. I think it needs to express something, but it doesn't have to have pleasant melodies and recognizable structure or lyrics to express, what it's expressing is completely up to whoever made it.

So, bands that are clearly out to make money and are obviously just products like that plague of Disney bands that will go un named are examples of non-music. KISS is included. If you make stuff PURELY to make money, it's a business, not music.

*CATEGORY FIVE: PRETENTIOUS GARBAGE*

1) Sigur Ros. Jesus Christ. They left an album without lyrics in some bullshit made up language so the listener can determine what the song means for them. Cop out. The only stuff I enjoy from them is whenever Jonsi cracks out the bow, that sounds incredible.

2) Mum - FUCK. Childish babytalk passed off as singing with incredibly boring "beautiful" shit going on in the background. Ok, I'll find some girl with a high pitched voice and tell her to mumble syllables whilst I get some kind of synth and play 56 layers of slow whatever and I'll be the next greatest thing to the fans of this drek. Slow + layers = beautiful.

3) Any kind of band that is all minimalist and tries to pass itself off as deep, can't stand that shit. Pretentious as fuck.** Anything that tries to pass itself off as "deep" is just inherently pretentious. It's not up to you to decide whether or not you're deep. If a significant number of fans determine that your music is somehow profound, then yeah, I guess you're "deep." Woo-hoo.

4) The Beatles - God dammit how can a band get so irritating. They are most certainly not more influential than the largest (2nd largest?) organized religion in the world, fuck them all for assuming that, that's probably the most big-headed shit ever said in the history of popular music. Paul McCartney sort of redeems himself by having a good solo career. John Lennon deserved to be shot, IMO***. So far up his own ass. Love solves nothing, history proves that. A wonderland of rainbows and hippies is not going to happen, ever.**** Hate the Beatles.















* I am the head of the Criteria for Determining what Death Metal is Organization (CDDMO), blow me.

** I really don't like hipsters and their obscure bands _"that I wouldn't know."_

_*** _No, I don't ACTUALLY think he deserved to die because of his point of view, I just think he was full of shit. I can't be the only one who thinks this.

_**** _I've been to the future, and it doesn't look good.


----------



## Leon (Feb 5, 2010)

Negativity


----------

